# CFL Closet Grow For Me And Wifey



## ZipDriveX (Dec 8, 2011)

Well since my last plant turned out to be male I decided to go ahead and get started on my second attempt at our closet grow. This time around I've got 5 seeds germinating in a wet paper towel (last time I only did 3).

Lights: 4 100w 5000k CFL's






Medium: 0.21 -0.07 -0.14 MG Moisture Control Potting Mix (Has served me well my past grows)











This is the hanger system I'll be using again, works pretty well 






This time I think I'm going to want to try and do the 4-way LST on my babys, seems like the perfect ammount of playing with it for just the right size of plants I want.

Any comments/criticism/questions welcomed!! I'm still a newby since my last plant didn't make it a month! Happy toking!!


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 8, 2011)

I suggesst getting some cfl's that are made for growing. Not that what you have won't work. But, if you go to HTGSUPPLY.com they have 6400k for veg and 2700k for flowering. Not very expensive at all. I just firgure if you are gonna use cfl why not get what the plant really needs? Just my .02 Good Luck with the grow. +rep for taking the plunge.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks for that info man!! I'm not looking to spend and more money into this than what I already have and have to.

Now the wife is all of a sudden paranoid that we're gonna get caught. Seriously? Not sure what route I'm going to be taking now. I'm growing at least one more that's for sure. If she makes me do one at a time just hit and miss then that's just the way it will be and I'll have some awesome experiance lol


----------



## bkbbudz (Dec 8, 2011)

If you are not renting your place and/or are completely sure NO ONE will enter at an inconvenient time. AND the most important thing TELL NO ONE BUT GOD WHAT YOU HAVE IN YOUR CLOSET. Then you should be just fine. If you are renting read your lease. Most will mandate 24hour notice prior to entering. But, if they are doing emergency maintenence or even regular monthly pest control, all they need to do is knock. If there is no answer, they are coming in when you are not home. Just be careful out there!


----------



## Uber Newb (Dec 8, 2011)

On a real note, if you are gonna use MG, add some garden/dolomite lime to the soil. MG soil is never at the proper PH to support the growth of our favorite plants.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 8, 2011)

We're homeowners with rare visitors except for the occasional buddy stopping by to match bowls  I'm not worried at all. I think the fact I started five seeds makes her think I'm starting a huge grow, plus it's that "time" for her so who knows lol


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 11, 2011)

hey man im here and subbed up


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

FINALLY an update! Feels like these seeds took forever to germinate!!
Anyway all four newbies are planted and ready to start popping up any day now 

Decided to go with girl names this time, and Disney characters at that! We've got Alice, Bell, Jasmine, and Tiana. Hope my girls serve me well this time around!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

WOOT first update......LOOKING.......like dirt >< literally 

hey do you have a pic of Tom or Jerry wichever one made it till you found out the sex
?


----------



## lopezri (Dec 13, 2011)

Just step into it all like you would any other hobby. You'll be okay with it all if you don't rush it. I started out using an aerogarden for my first grow. It's amazing how creative you can get with stuff as you learn more about how the plants grow. Also keep in mind to do your shopping at the local pawn shops and second hand stores. Lots of good stuff there that you can use to beef-up your set up. Also remember that PVC pipe and PVC joint pieces are the cost effective and easy way for us newbies to build onto our grow systems a little at a time. Keep your mind open and your creative juices flowing. 

Oh, one more bit of advice. If it's just for you and your wife, you'll find that just a couple plants is going to be more than enough to handle. Especially when it comes to having to harvest and trim.


----------



## lopezri (Dec 13, 2011)

Oh, also. . . not sure what area of the world you live but in my neck of the woods, sprouts work better if you put some ziplock bags over them to keep in the humidity and warmth. Just cut a small 1/2 inch "V" in the sealed seam on the top so they can breath. If you've got one, throw a heating pad under those babies at around medium.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

i would like to make a suggestion, your loosing a ton of light without your collars on your lights, maybe find some tinfoil or something to extend them and put em back on, might have to invest in a extension (4$ tops for both of them) 
Heres a terrible diagram but it will focus the light right to your plants and they will recieve much more of the lights potential this way, right now your losing alot of light thats just fading out into the room


also for the sake of being informative and not to pick you apart, those CFL are only 26watts each. the 100 watt means that a 100 watt incandecent provides the same light output as the 26watt CFL only using an additional 74 watts.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> WOOT first update......LOOKING.......like dirt >< literally
> 
> hey do you have a pic of Tom or Jerry wichever one made it till you found out the sex
> ?


This was the last one I took before I chopped Tom down








lopezri said:


> Oh, one more bit of advice. If it's just for you and your wife, you'll find that just a couple plants is going to be more than enough to handle. Especially when it comes to having to harvest and trim.


Ya, one wasn't quite enough last time and it turned out male  I'm hoping to have at LEAST one female out of this bunch, two would be perfect!


Still haven't decided on weather to just let them all grow naturally or to do a little bit of topping (I like the four way lst method look)........ Opinions?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

lopezri said:


> Oh, also. . . not sure what area of the world you live but in my neck of the woods, sprouts work better if you put some ziplock bags over them to keep in the humidity and warmth. Just cut a small 1/2 inch "V" in the sealed seam on the top so they can breath. If you've got one, throw a heating pad under those babies at around medium.


Never heard this idea before, might have to try it out! I have both a small heating pad AND ziplocs..... Thanks man!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> i would like to make a suggestion, your loosing a ton of light without your collars on your lights, maybe find some tinfoil or something to extend them and put em back on, .......... right now your losing alot of light thats just fading out into the room
> 
> 
> also for the sake of being informative and not to pick you apart, those CFL are only 26watts each. the 100 watt means that a 100 watt incandecent provides the same light output as the 26watt CFL only using an additional 74 watts.


I am actually working on putting the colars back on, but I have to cut them in half first. I couldn't have the full thing on with the Y adapter. This will be my project for tonight probably, I've already got one cut in half and ready to go (besides loosing light, it's blinding when you look in the closet!!)

And on the wattage, I understand that they're 26 actual watt and 100 equalivant, I just figured when you posted how many watts you had on your plants you wanted to post the equalivant not the actual. My bad.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

Not to sure I want to use any tinfoil as I've seen it cause hotspots before. But I am going to run down and get two Large size collars since my small ones aren't big enough to reflect any light. Also I'm going to throw my heating pad under them for the night to see if that'll help any


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Not to sure I want to use any tinfoil as I've seen it cause hotspots before. But I am going to run down and get two Large size collars since my small ones aren't big enough to reflect any light. Also I'm going to throw my heating pad under them for the night to see if that'll help any


A cat on here named Gastanker did some tests and put some really good proof up that tinfoil is actually better than mylar in some cases. the collars are made of aluminum so they create just as many hot spots as foil would right? 

just trying to save ya a buck. 

also they may seem really bright but plants dont have eyes and they will use that light + some


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the foil! Still need bigger hoods, the ones I got barely cover one of my lights, I'll grab those when I pick up dinner tonight.

Also I've got the heating pad under them now on medium, not sure how well this is goig to help but it's deff not hurting anything  Not sure if I want to put the baggies on them still because then I'd have to move my lights farther away thus (in my mind) reducing the amount of heat being put onto the soil...


----------



## wheels619 (Dec 13, 2011)

if those are the same lamp cords im using in which case im pretty sure they are. the sockets are only rated for 160watts and u are pumpin 200watts thru them. be careful man.


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2011)

wheels619 said:


> if those are the same lamp cords im using in which case im pretty sure they are. the sockets are only rated for 160watts and u are pumpin 200watts thru them. be careful man.



It's not too much power. He's not using 100 watt bulbs like he said. They are only 26 watts each. Four only totals 104 watts.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm meaning 100 equilivant watts, not actual. When it comes to the plants "seeing" the wattage, do they "see" the actual or the equalivent?


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> I'm meaning 100 equilivant watts, not actual. When it comes to the plants "seeing" the wattage, do they "see" the actual or the equalivent?


I knew what you meant. Those cords you have can handle the load you're putting on them.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> I'm meaning 100 equilivant watts, not actual. When it comes to the plants "seeing" the wattage, do they "see" the actual or the equalivent?


they see the actual...i think hell i dont know lol


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

your great bro, better than great JUST FUCKING AWESOME!!!

sorry i tend to run my fingers sometimes ><


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2011)

It's not so much about actual or equivalent. It's about how much lumens your light is putting out. You would have to get a light meter to measure the foot candels of a 100 watt incandescent and compare the amount to your 26 watt equivalent CFL to know for sure how they compare. That would tell you what puts off more light. I guess you could use a foot candles to lumen conversion equation to figure out the lumens. One thing that's for sure is that you get more lumens per watt with a CFL or HID light over an incandescent any day. HID (HPS over MH) lighting is going to give you the biggest bang for your buck though.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> your great bro, better than great JUST FUCKING AWESOME!!!
> 
> sorry i tend to run my fingers sometimes ><


Hahahaha it's cool man, I'm high too 

Ran and got larger hoods and extensions so they would fit. Take this escaping light!!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 13, 2011)

Well something is helping these little guys out cause I can already see Tiana peeking out 

Temps at the soil surface is reading 105 with all the light being focused so close together. Gonna make some minor adjustments before bed 

Thoughts?


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 13, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Well something is helping these little guys out cause I can already see Tiana peeking out
> 
> Temps at the soil surface is reading 105 with all the light being focused so close together. Gonna make some minor adjustments before bed
> 
> Thoughts?


Just ad a small fan to the mix. Those 4 CFL's can't be producing that much heat. The reason it's getting so hot is because the heat that is there is focused to such a small spot. How far away are the actual bulbs? With bulbs of such low wattage you should be able to have them 3-6" above the plants without any heat problems as long as you have some air blowing on them.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

you pre germinated them seeds didnt you, like with a paper towel?

if so you dont need them to be extremely warm and wet, you really want these conditions if you are sowing right in the soil. if the seed has already sprouted you want to be carefull with how much water you use because too much can cause _damping off.

_your light rig looks great but remember they dont need any light untill you can see some green, no green = no chlorophyll = no photosynthesis wich means the light is just keeping the soil warm, wich is what i would do as well

when i germinate using paper towel method this is how i put them into the pots after the tap root shows, i have had really good sucess this way. by keeping the seed part above soil the seedling has to expend much less energy to reach up and break free of the shell, opposed to planting it under the soil the the plant has to push itself through the soil 

just fig i would throw that out there.

also the seedling's tap root is now growing down in search for water so you want to have moist soil but not saturated soil at this point (your soil looks just fine not even sure why im mentioning this lol)


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 14, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> you pre germinated them seeds didnt you, like with a paper towel?
> 
> if so you dont need them to be extremely warm and wet, you really want these conditions if you are sowing right in the soil. if the seed has already sprouted you want to be carefull with how much water you use because too much can cause _damping off._
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the good tips as always Matt, glad to have someone like you following my grow J

I used the paper towel method to pre germinate the seeds for a couple days and I only put a very light amount of soil on the tops of the seeds (just sprinkled some on top).

Also ya, I was pretty much just using the lights last night for warmth, it gets a little chilly without the lights on (down to 65 at night) in the closet. 

And I made sure the soil was damp enough a couple hours before I planted the seeds that I shouldn&#8217;t have to water them for about another week, once they&#8217;ve all poked up and are all verticle.

As for a small update, Tiana is above soil and starting to straighten up, Alice is peeking threw the soil, and I&#8217;m still waiting on the other two to show me their faces lol.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

you should have 100% sucess if they were all showing a taproot.

what was your light schedule with the last plant, it seems like it was really small to be able to tell it was a male. and they are only going to show signs of sex under 12/12 light unless they are autos.

yeah i just checked out the pics you put up, with the flower's starting to develop. from the looks of the thread i guess im not the only one that is surprised it showed signs so early.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 14, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> what was your light schedule with the last plant, it seems like it was really small to be able to tell it was a male. and they are only going to show signs of sex under 12/12 light unless they are autos.
> 
> yeah i just checked out the pics you put up, with the flower's starting to develop. from the looks of the thread i guess im not the only one that is surprised it showed signs so early.


The lighting I had before was WRONG I figured out and is probably why he showed signs so early. I had done my math wrong (damn stoners!) and accidently had it going 16 on/8 off. This time I've got it set for 18/6 which from my research is what I should be doing. I am kinda glad Tom showed so early though so i didn't waste a couple more weeks.....


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> The lighting I had before was WRONG I figured out and is probably why he showed signs so early. I had done my math wrong (damn stoners!) and accidently had it going 16 on/8 off. This time I've got it set for 18/6 which from my research is what I should be doing. I am kinda glad Tom showed so early though so i didn't waste a couple more weeks.....


a blessing in disguise 
did you throw Tom away or you gonna dry him up and make some hash?


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

male plants have a really low THC content but you can still extract some from the plant by either making hash or oil. fig you would want to give your first MJ plant a propper cremation


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 14, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> a blessing in disguise
> did you throw Tom away or you gonna dry him up and make some hash?


I chopped him down and just saved a couple of the leaves, wasn't aware that you could make hash from a male, not sure there was enough of HIM to make enough hash for ME lol!!

On a side note, I do plan to make hash from my trimmings further down the line


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

i made some using the cold water/ice method, it wasnt great but wasnt bad either. i like to smoke my hash using the paperclip and cup method and it didnt work well for that


----------



## lime73 (Dec 14, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Well something is helping these little guys out cause I can already see Tiana peeking out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


back lights off a bit or adjust and get a few small fans blowing across the canopy...will help keep temps down


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 14, 2011)

lime73 said:


> back lights off a bit or adjust and get a few small fans blowing across the canopy...will help keep temps down


I seperated all the girls last night moving them all out from the center enough so that each plant has the one light over it. Temps are around 83 now which is where I want them.

Also just checked at lunch and all 4 seeds are now poking threw the soil. Now just gotta wait a couple days for them to really sprout up


----------



## lime73 (Dec 14, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> I seperated all the girls last night moving them all out from the center enough so that each plant has the one light over it. Temps are around 83 now which is where I want them.
> 
> Also just checked at lunch and all 4 seeds are now poking threw the soil. Now just gotta wait a couple days for them to really sprout up


Perfect...+rep


----------



## spike91 (Dec 14, 2011)

nice plants  subbd


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 14, 2011)

spike91 said:


> nice plants  subbd


Glad to have you along!! Not quite sure if I'd call them "plants" quite yet though lol


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 14, 2011)

tomorow or friday you will have some sprouts, its surprising how fast they grow when your not looking at them


----------



## Rj41 (Dec 15, 2011)

This looks interesting ...... sub'd!

I had the same issue with my bulbs sticking out.
Here's how i fixed it - don't laugh....... 



Uh huh, disposable aluminum oven pans !! 
Dollar store, 2 for a buck!
They work friggin great.

Can ya tell I'm a DIY'er?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> tomorow or friday you will have some sprouts, its surprising how fast they grow when your *not* looking at them


I'm always looking at them though lol! I've lost so much time since Tom!! 


Rj41 said:


> Can ya tell I'm a DIY'er?


LOVE that idea man, absolutley brilliant!! I like to call it "Ghetto Engineering" lol


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

As far as any update goes:

Upon further stoned discussions with my wife about our plants names we decided to scrap the name Jasmine and switch it to Ariel from the Little Mermaid lol.

Both Tiana and Ariel now are verticle and growing upward but still have the seed shells stuck to them. Alice and Belle both have their seeds sitting about level with the soil, poking out a tiny bit but not really growing verticle yet. I'm begining to worry if they will.....

I'd post pictures but I don't think there's really much to see lol


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

Rj41 said:


> This looks interesting ...... sub'd!
> 
> I had the same issue with my bulbs sticking out.
> Here's how i fixed it - don't laugh.......
> ...


that is a brilliant idea man. im a bit of a DIY person myself.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

Well I got stoned and bored so I decided to take some pics using my new loupe now that there's actually a little something to look at. All 4 girls are doing well, all at their own pace.

I am considering today the 7th day of seedling and Day 1 of actual growth for the rest of my journal.

*Alice* is going to be our "youngest"
She's doing good at growing her first roots but not so much in comming up out of the soil. I bet she's fully out in less than 2 days 







*Belle* is next in line starting to grow out of the soil and opening up her shell.







*Ariel* (formally Jasmine) is the "second born" but is _quickly_ catching up and passing her elder sisters growth!












*Tiana* is the oldest but is still working on shedding her shell


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

nice, hey man have you been tracking my journal? if not imma be mad  not really but dam you should check it out and drop some comments


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> nice, hey man have you been tracking my journal? if not imma be mad  not really but dam you should check it out and drop some comments


I've been lurking, not much of a poster lol


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

speak up dammit, no one ever posts on my shit seems like i talk to myself lol


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> speak up dammit, no one ever posts on my shit seems like i talk to myself lol


I think if it weren't for you I would pretty much be lol!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

haha 

see what im saying now return the love  oh and changed my sig


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

Holy crap I have an update already!! Now I feel like we're officially off and running!! The three oldest girls all grew enough in the past couple hours to nearly shed their shells! I helped them out a little bit and gently lifted them the rest of the way off for them 
Now they can finally get some light!! Alice is now out of the soil and I can see the shell starting to crack open a bit more too!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

people say not to take the shells off, the way i look at it is your saving that little seedlings energy from having to do it itself, them lil ones only have so much stored the more help the better


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 15, 2011)

I can see if you really yank them off it's not good for them but I literally liftedthem off, no pulling required! I agree, saves them energy and time 

Of topic but DAMN this site needs a mobile version or app for my iPhone!!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> I can see if you really yank them off it's not good for them but I literally liftedthem off, no pulling required! I agree, saves them energy and time
> 
> Of topic but DAMN this site needs a mobile version or app for my iPhone!!!


or just needs me to shut the hell up, going to bed. glad your babies are doing well


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 16, 2011)

i think im going to dig my own soil for next grow. i have a spot i threw all my lawn clippings thsi summer should still be thawed out underneath, shoulda threw all the dog/rabbit shit in the same pile. im going to start a compost bin i think, maybe a good project for me today


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 16, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> i think im going to dig my own soil for next grow. i have a spot i threw all my lawn clippings thsi summer should still be thawed out underneath, shoulda threw all the dog/rabbit shit in the same pile. im going to start a compost bin i think, maybe a good project for me today


Dog shit, really? Don't start throwing random things into a compost pile because you think it might work. If you don't know the science of things and what ratios of what to use then you're just going to fuck things up. Dogs are meat eaters, so what kind of nutrients do you think you're going to be getting in your compost from adding dog shit to the mix? Not to mention meat eaters can have worms, parasites, etc. in their shit. Rabbit shit on the other hand does have nutrients. Rabbit shit is generally high in Nitrogen and Phosphorus.

I'm not against experimenting but it's stupid to experiment if you're not making educated decisions. Do some research first so you at least have something to base your decisions on. Here's a good book on composting: http://www.amazon.com/Rodale-Book-Composting-Methods-Gardener/dp/0878579915


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 16, 2011)

nomaninsf said:


> Dog shit, really? Don't start throwing random things into a compost pile because you think it might work. If you don't know the science of things and what ratios of what to use then you're just going to fuck things up. Dogs are meat eaters, so what kind of nutrients do you think you're going to be getting in your compost from adding dog shit to the mix? Not to mention meat eaters can have worms, parasites, etc. in their shit. Rabbit shit on the other hand does have nutrients. Rabbit shit is generally high in Nitrogen and Phosphorus.
> 
> I'm not against experimenting but it's stupid to experiment if you're not making educated decisions. Do some research first so you at least have something to base your decisions on. Here's a good book on composting: http://www.amazon.com/Rodale-Book-Composting-Methods-Gardener/dp/0878579915


never said i was going to throw dogshit in my compost bin, i said i should have thrown the dogshit in the grass clipping over the summer and by now would be decomposed and any parasite's in it would most likely have moved on since they need a host to continue thier life cycle.

dogs are meat eater by nature but they eat ALOT of corn/rice wich is what most dog foods are primarily composed of. either way i probally wont be throwing any shit into my compost bin, it will probally be most compiled of dirt, grass, egg shells, coffee filters and any vegatable waste from dinner


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 16, 2011)

Well ANYWAY it is now official, Alice is no more. She never showed any signs of growth and the othe three girls are all well on their way to growing their first set of fan leaves. I gently removed her from the soil and he small root was withered and shriveled up so I knew not to bother anymore. I'll post pics of the other 3 after the weekend 

Meanwhile, I'm down to my last little nug until tomorrow  sucks having no smoke on a Friday night.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 16, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Well ANYWAY it is now official, Alice is no more. She never showed any signs of growth and the othe three girls are all well on their way to growing their first set of fan leaves. I gently removed her from the soil and he small root was withered and shriveled up so I knew not to bother anymore. I'll post pics of the other 3 after the weekend
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm down to my last little nug until tomorrow  sucks having no smoke on a Friday night.



amen to that, im working off roach weed for now. havent had to buy any since August. might be able to scrape by till i harvest but doubtfull.

new pics headed to my page soon, i got the ScROG screen setup and 3 plants bent under to work into the screen.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 18, 2011)

Well I got some more buds today and decided to take some pictures. I JUST moved the lights up. They're now about 3" away from Tiana and Ariel and about 2" away from belle who is still the shortest. They were milimeters from touching the bulbs before and I want them to grow up some  The soil is pretty much all dry right now and I plan to dose them in water tomorrow, trying to be careful with this MG soil. Anywhlay here's some pics


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 18, 2011)

there so precious  looking good man, do the lights go closer when not taking pics?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm leaving them up like that for a couple days then I'll lower them some


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 18, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> I'm leaving them up like that for a couple days then I'll lower them some


i think i made the mistake of putting my lights too close to my plants and they did not stretch at all, kinda wishing i let them stretch just a little bit during the first 3 weeks so they werent so short.

live and learn i guess


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 19, 2011)

Just gave the girls a good watering, first one since planting. This week should show some good growth and I'm excited to see how they are on Christmas


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 22, 2011)

Downloaded a pretty cool app for my Ipod, it's a time lapse camera so I'm going to set it up to record my plants for a full day here soon


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 22, 2011)

Two weeks from starting today and it's getting more exciting now 
You can see some differences already in the three strains like the "sharpness" and size of the fan leaves and how they are each growing. Belle and Ariel both have lots of little hairs on their leaves while Tiana does not. 

Belle is worrying us a little, she is shorter than the others and has always been smaller and slower as well. She is deffinantly still growing, just slowly. Could this just be the strain or is something up?

*Ariel

*











*Tiana*












*Belle*

















HAPPY HOLIDAYS!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 23, 2011)

yeah could very well be genetics, also some plants have a slower start but end up winning the long run race so i wouldnt let that become the sole purpose of judgement. give her time and take it from there. if 3-4 weeks fropm now she is not oing anything still then worry. definatly dont pull it may be your only female in the bunch and that wouldnt be good.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh don't worry, we have NO plans to pull her! We were just worried that something could be wrong. Heck Tiana sprouted first but Ariel is growing faster and bigger so I know they all grow differantly. Can't wait to see how they are in a couple weeks when they are the size Tom was before we had to chop chop


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 23, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Oh don't worry, we have NO plans to pull her! We were just worried that something could be wrong. Heck Tiana sprouted first but Ariel is growing faster and bigger so I know they all grow differantly. Can't wait to see how they are in a couple weeks when they are the size Tom was before we had to chop chop


some people are just really quick to yank em out if they arent growing to expectations.

cant wait to see the time lapse vid i watched a couple of them the other day and they are pretty cool.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 23, 2011)

Ya, I have a half second one which is a few hours worth but it's so short it's not worthy of posting. I need to slow down the FPS on it and set it up for the WHOLE day! Maybe when I get my Ipad for xmas I can lean myself off my ipod enough to leave it for a full day lmao!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 23, 2011)

you can always do it the old fasion way and take a pic every 15 min for like a week and then just put em together @ like 14-20 FPS have to set up camera on solid surface or tripod and not move the plants but works all the same.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!! Gave my girls their Xmas watering and they soaks it all up


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

Picture time!! Sorry they're so big right now, I will resize them later when I can.

Tiana is quite the normal looking plant, very simetrical and growing perfectly.












Ariel has earned the nickname "Twister" due to the propeller style way her leaves grow.












And Belle is turning into one sweet looking girl. Her colors are amazing! Never seen a plant like this before!!












This weekend I plan to replant the girls in larger pots and buy a few more lights since they're starting to get bigger  stay tuned!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

looking good man


----------



## lime73 (Dec 27, 2011)

nothing wrong with huge pics... I can see allot even each tiny little hairs on leaves! ... looking good Zip  sub'd

just make sure to let soil dry out before watering again to avoid over-watering. peace


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice! Nice big pics too! Posting small pics, like so many people do is next to useless. 

Anyway, I like the set up, but you've got so much space! It begs for a more powerful bulb. One of the best choices I've made was retiring the CFL fixture I built in order to implement a 250 watt set up.

I threw in a picture of my plant under CFLs and my current plant under my HPS so you'll be able to see why I love my HPS so much. 

But, like they say: There's more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

lime73 said:


> nothing wrong with huge pics... I can see allot even each tiny little hairs on leaves! ... looking good Zip  sub'd
> 
> just make sure to let soil dry out before watering again to avoid over-watering. peace


Ya you can really see the hairs on all 3 of them under my 30x loupe, it's cool but makes me want a 60x.

Also I've only watered 3 times since planting and I make sure the soil is completely dry before watering them. I probably won't water them again in these pots. Replanting this weekend.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Anyway, I like the set up, but you've got so much space! It begs for a more powerful bulb.


This weekend I'm setting it up so that each plant will have 4 bulbs on it using Y splitters. 3 5000k and 1 2500k bulbs per plant and the opposite during flowering (which I will probably start in a week or two.) Im in the room a lot during the day so I can rotate them all the time


----------



## lime73 (Dec 27, 2011)

+ Rep ...


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 27, 2011)

That is one of the great things about CFL set ups. You can switch your spectrum with absolute ease. However, If you get the bug to buy a HID set up, take a look at the Lumatek electronic ballasts. Those ballasts will run HPS or MH without even having to flip a switch, just like any CFL set up.

I liked the stuff I grew with my CFLs, but all my CFL grow did was make me hungry for the next level.

I dig the CFLs though, they're a great way to limit spending while we learn the ropes. That's the path I walked.

I see you joined back in 2010. You have many grows under your belt?


----------



## lime73 (Dec 27, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> That is one of the great things about CFL set ups. You can switch your spectrum with absolute ease. However, If you get the bug to buy a HID set up, take a look at the Lumatek electronic ballasts. Those ballasts will run HPS or MH without even having to flip a switch, just like any CFL set up.
> 
> I liked the stuff I grew with my CFLs, but all my CFL grow did was make me hungry for the next level.
> 
> ...


good info... yes i have a few...wanna see my bitches? one in avatar is mine, link in signature or if Zip ok I'll post here?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

lime73 said:


> + Rep ...


Thank you good sir! Although I still haven't quite figured out what all the "rep" is about/for and who/why people can give it out lol. 



Joos Springsteen said:


> I see you joined back in 2010. You have many grows under your belt?


This is technically my 3rd grow. Grow number one I didn't really know what I was doing and turned to here when searching for bits of information. Here's the first grow:






I didn't want to fuck up my second grow so I got hardcore into this forum and produced this month old Male. I accidently had the light cycle set wrong so it showed quite early.











And now this grow you're reading about lol


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 27, 2011)

Rollitup really is the cat's meow isn't it? I did nearly all of my homework here and still Google search the site for any information I'm seeking. Do you keep a calendar or a record of waterings, feedings, and other events that take place throughout the grow?

I've found that briefly recording my observations and actions have really helped from the first grow to this one. I find it helps one reflect on missteps and mistakes.

If you don't mind my asking, what is the purpose of your grow? Legal/Illegal Medicinal, Recreational, Hobby/Learning?

Hey Lime, you've got some nice stuff there. I'm perusing your threads as we speak.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 27, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Thank you good sir! Although I still haven't quite figured out what all the "rep" is about/for and who/why people can give it out lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pics!...

Reputation ...is your green bar under your profile name...if someone gives you good advise or helps you with grow...add to rep,(sheriff star beside Journal this post).... if you add to someones rep it will go up  so more you help or pics you post more reputation you get...or visa versa.... or there is just a "like" button(bottom right) which is just if someone is being funny or you just like what they say or posted


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Do you keep a calendar or a record of waterings, feedings, and other events that take place throughout the grow?


I loosley keep all my records in this thread for watering. I'm not using any extra nutes besides what's in the MG soil as I'm afraid to burn them the way it is. I've though about getting a calander to keep in the room with everything on it 


Joos Springsteen said:


> If you don't mind my asking, what is the purpose of your grow? Legal/Illegal Medicinal, Recreational, Hobby/Learning?


For personal use and experiance. There's just something cool about growing one for yourself  Only reason we have three is so we can get ONE female lol.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

Ahhhhh.... Thanks for clearing that up lime!!!


----------



## lime73 (Dec 27, 2011)

Joos Springsteen said:


> Rollitup really is the cat's meow isn't it? I did nearly all of my homework here and still Google search the site for any information I'm seeking. Do you keep a calendar or a record of waterings, feedings, and other events that take place throughout the grow? I've found that briefly recording my observations and actions have really helped from the first grow to this one. I find it helps one reflect on missteps and mistakes. If you don't mind my asking, what is the purpose of your grow? Legal/Illegal Medicinal, Recreational, Hobby/Learning? Hey Lime, you've got some nice stuff there. I'm perusing your threads as we speak.


 i like it here... meow....haha hell yah ...I log everything that way if shit starts to go wrong i can look back and get an idea of where i went wrong....sometimes its the little things we can overlook at times...and if its not logged pretty hard to recall if not written down...I also keep a Calender log as well, I can always look back and see what i did and when...eliminating any of my errors as i go!

Hobby  ...Just for my own personal smoke...and I have a Passion for growing ....and like to keep it as Simple as i can 

Thanks 

i grow bag-seed in Mg soil , all of them.


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Dec 27, 2011)

I grow mine for recreational too and down the road I figure maybe I'll be able to reap the economic benefits of having this particular skill set (Once it's legal in my state of course). I wish my girl would toke with me though. She's cool with my growing and smoking, she just doesn't get down herself.

I order my seeds from Nirvana and I've found that ordering feminized seeds really is the way to go. In my first grow I started with ten regular seeds and ended up with four of five females, but having those males take up space with not knowing which plants to pay attention to was kind of a pain in the butt. I would say it is worth it to order feminized seeds so you can focus on growing your baby. 

Things are working out a lot better now that my attention has been focused on growing instead of wondering.

Take a look at the grows I've linked in my signature if you haven't yet.


----------



## lime73 (Dec 27, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Ahhhhh.... Thanks for clearing that up lime!!!


you see my bitches yet?...funny cuz all mine turned out female...and i was hoping for one male to breed one...but nope all mine fems...lol

[video=youtube;b0UeLSMa_gs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=b0UeLSMa_gs[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=b0UeLSMa_gs


----------



## Tapoirai (Dec 27, 2011)

Pictures with a loupe. Getting stoned is soooo much fun!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 27, 2011)

Trying to convince my wife to let me scrog one of the plants......... Probably Ariel since Tiana is about the most "normal" plant and Belle is just too interesting to mess with. Really want to get a good yield!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Trying to convince my wife to let me scrog one of the plants......... Probably Ariel since Tiana is about the most "normal" plant and Belle is just too interesting to mess with. Really want to get a good yield!!


from my experience i will never scrog bagseed again, too much work for it to turn out male and have to rip it out of the screen, and once you flower it it stops growing at a good rate. if you want to try ScROG get a fem seed so you can vegg for a good amnt of time and fill that screen properly.

just my 2¢


----------



## lime73 (Dec 28, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> from my experience i will never scrog bagseed again, too much work for it to turn out male and have to rip it out of the screen, and once you flower it it stops growing at a good rate. if you want to try ScROG get a fem seed so you can vegg for a good amnt of time and fill that screen properly.
> 
> just my 2¢


that's why you use clones, cuttings from a definite female mother plant, to use for a scrog...then they are all female 

none of my bag-seed turned out male? and i wanted one.


----------



## SensiHerb (Dec 28, 2011)

coming along nice man. keep us updated, ill be checking back. +rep even though i dont really get it either haha


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 28, 2011)

Haha thanks guys. I'm starting to fill out a calander for the grow closet with all the starting/watering times and whatnot on it so I can really keep track of my girls. If my math is correct they should be 3 weeks from starting tomorrow  

ALMOST caught up to where I was before my last plant turned Male lol!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 28, 2011)

Alright, been pondering over how I'm going to go about the new setup when I replant them into larger pots this weekend and purchase a few more lights. I want to have 4 bulbs per plant using the lease amount of bulbs still as possible (8 vs 12).

I plan to use a total of 6 "Y" adapters to create two "clusters" of 4 bulbs such as pictured here:






And in order to line them up right and use the least amount of space/bulbs possible I drew up this crappy little diagram to show my plan. Needless to say I'm stoned and have had a lot of time on my hands this evening lol!!


----------



## SensiHerb (Dec 28, 2011)

nice man. check out my thread 'newbie here' in the CFL section. im about to post up some pictures and a few videos


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 28, 2011)

I'm actually already subbed up to your thread  Excited for your new pics!!


----------



## SensiHerb (Dec 29, 2011)

BUMP this back up... lets get a picture of those 6 total Y adapters! see how this grow room is coming along for these fine young ladies


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 29, 2011)

SensiHerb said:


> BUMP this back up... lets get a picture of those 6 total Y adapters! see how this grow room is coming along for these fine young ladies


Haha, thanks man. Won't be setting all that up until tomorrow or Saturday. And believe me there will be pictures to follow!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 29, 2011)

Our girls are 3 weeks old today!! No update from the last one, everyone is still growing great, even the runt Belle lol.

Tomorrow or Saturday I will be changing up the setup like I posted on the previous page with the larger pots and more bulbs. (See the diagram one page back)

For now here's a pic of how they sit as of five minutes ago


----------



## broadsterdamn (Dec 29, 2011)

lol those are pretty much the same as mine just a few weeks ahead but yeah I've got one just like that she's so tiny I wish I could upload pics it's just sad you can hardly even see it sticking out of the soil but it's gettin it's first 3 leaves??!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

I cant help but think they should be a bit bigger for 3 weeks. or is that 3 weeks since you planted them? 

how long since they shed the seed pod and opened thier cotyldon (however you spell it) 

no pun intended man


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 30, 2011)

It's 3 weeks from starting to germinate, not from sprouting. I'd have to look back a couple pages or look on my calendar to find out exactly when they sprouted.....


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> It's 3 weeks from starting to germinate, not from sprouting. I'd have to look back a couple pages or look on my calendar to find out exactly when they sprouted.....


probally 2 weeks from sprout. wasnt trying to dog your plants either but you will see what i mean when you compare todays pic to a pic next friday  huge difference


----------



## mrmikey127 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm digging your setup, reminds me of mine in a way (I just started what I will call my first official grow). Are lights running 24/day? Definitely going to follow this thread.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 30, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> probally 2 weeks from sprout. wasnt trying to dog your plants either but you will see what i mean when you compare todays pic to a pic next friday  huge difference


I know you weren't doggin, it's all good  And ya, I'm excited that they're finally at the point where there is noticable growth just about every day!!



mrmikey127 said:


> I'm digging your setup, reminds me of mine in a way (I just started what I will call my first official grow). Are lights running 24/day? Definitely going to follow this thread.


Thanks man! Ima check out your grow right now!! I run my lights 18/6 right now and will switch to 12/12 for flowering in a couple weeks  I like to give my girls some rest


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 30, 2011)

mrmikey127 said:


> I'm digging your setup, reminds me of mine in a way (I just started what I will call my first official grow). Are lights running 24/day? Definitely going to follow this thread.


I found an old grow of yours from this summer, but not a current one. Have you started another grow or just not updated the one in a while lol?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 30, 2011)

Just went to go set up the fan and when I went to plug it in it made a loud squeeling noise and started smoking!!! Haha, I think it's time to retire the 5 year old fan for a new one that osolates 

So tomorrow I will be heading to Ace (my favorite place!) and buying 2 new pots (already have one from the last grow), 4 Y adapters, 2 2400k (or 2700k I don't remember which they have) bulbs, a small osolating fan, and some more soil. I hesitate to purchase Miricle Grow again after reading all the bad threads about it and that I've already got a little bit of nute burn on a couple of the leaves. I don't want to buy a dull soil and then purchase nutes to add to it, I would MUCH prefer to just buy a soil with some decent nutes already in it. Suggestions? Or am I a fool for not goin all out and trying to mess with nutes on basicaly my first full grow......?

Also I noticed this morning that Tiana and Ariel's fan leaves were all up at a 45* angle (like this: \ / ). This usually happens at night and then by the time they've had a couple hours of light on them they'll settle back down into their normal 90* angle. Not sure why the plants do this but I know it's normal. Well Ariel's fan leaves were back down just now but Tiana's are still just about straight up in the air!! lol. Anyone know what the purpose of growing this way is? Just kinda curious, I'm gonna do a quick search on it 

Sorry for the bable post, smoked a big bowl at lunch lol! :bongsmile:


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> Just went to go set up the fan and when I went to plug it in it made a loud squeeling noise and started smoking!!! Haha, I think it's time to retire the 5 year old fan for a new one that osolates
> 
> So tomorrow I will be heading to Ace (my favorite place!) and buying 2 new pots (already have one from the last grow), 4 Y adapters, 2 2400k (or 2700k I don't remember which they have) bulbs, a small osolating fan, and some more soil. I hesitate to purchase Miricle Grow again after reading all the bad threads about it and that I've already got a little bit of nute burn on a couple of the leaves. I don't want to buy a dull soil and then purchase nutes to add to it, I would MUCH prefer to just buy a soil with some decent nutes already in it. Suggestions? Or am I a fool for not goin all out and trying to mess with nutes on basicaly my first full grow......?
> 
> ...


my outdoor grow every day at sunset you could almost watch the leaves wilt and go into "resting mode" i think this is because it requires less energy for them to just go limp. i dunno lol 

as far as nutes. your probally going to end up needing them anyways, the MG soil is hot but after 5-6 good watering and as the plant grows they get used up and your going to have to feed them plants somehow so i would grab up some "dull" soil and just start mixing about 1/4 strenth in about a week. do the 1/4 strength for probally 2-3 weeks then got to 1/2 strenth. do that for a couple weeks then go 3/4 (see where im getting with this?)  this way you can increase or decreas as your plants tell you, no messing around with that time release shit that you have no clue what amount of nutes your getting.

i have had a terrible experience with pre nuted mediums and i dont think i will ever use again .


----------



## nomaninsf (Dec 30, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> I don't want to buy a dull soil and then purchase nutes to add to it, I would MUCH prefer to just buy a soil with some decent nutes already in it. Suggestions? Or am I a fool for not goin all out and trying to mess with nutes on basicaly my first full grow......?


I prefer a completely inert (dull) medium. I like to use Canna brand coco because it's completely inert (containing no chemicals, ferts, castings, etc.). My reason for this is that I like to have total control over what my plants are being fed. I would recommend using Botanicare's line. Pick yourself up a bottle of Pure Blend Pro Grow, Pure Blend Pro Bloom (soil version if you're using soil), and CalMag. I recommend Botanicare's line because it's a really easy formula to follow, very user friendly. If you follow the directions on the back to the T you will have some happy plants. The Grow and Bloom base nutes are 1-part nutes so you don't have to mix ratios like you would with a 2-part or 3-part base nutrient solution. It's pretty basic. You use the Grow formula when you're in 18-24 hours of light and use the Bloom when you switch to 12/12. Use CalMag throughout the whole grow as cannabis tends to use lots of magnesium and calcium. Those are the basics. There's additives you can add for early flower production, putting on mass, and hardening flowers but that's not until down the line.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info on the nutes and soils guys. Still not sure if I want to go balls deep in buying a bunch of nutes though.... I'm gonna do a bunch of research and reading before I head to Ace (and wherever else I may need to go) to find out exactly what I want to do. Keep the good info coming!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 30, 2011)

Damn there's enough scattered information on soils and nutes in this place to really blow your mind and confuse your more than answer your questions lol.

What would happen if you grew a plant it's whole life without nutes, just in a dull soil? Would it die or just not yield worth a shit?

Also, is there soil that wouldn't require adding any nutes? Just water for life? I know it's far fetched but I'm lazy and don't want to shell out a ton of money on nutriants.

What is the most SIMPLE system for feeding them? Is there like one bottle I add during veg, and another I can add during flower and call it good? Or do I need to order a bunch of bottles of stuff?

I've been researching for over an hour now and I've just managed to confuse myself more than help myself 

I think I may make this post into a seperate thread so others who are not following my grow and pipe in.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

if you grow a plant its whole life in "dull" soil it will probally die.

you may be able to make the entire plant on the slow release stuff depending on how big you vegg them, anything over 2ft tall (i would think but not posotive) will probally use up all of the nutes in soil and want more, probally finish out its life but yeild will suffer.

by "dull soil" i am refering to soiless soil with absolutly no nutritional value.

baisicly the bigger the plant the more nutrients its going to need to live, without important key elements like nitrogen, Phosphorus and potasium (N-P-K) they plant will just wilt and die. you can kill a plant if you get a deficiency of micronutrients as well.

hope someone else with more knowledge chimes in here too. i know im not far off the beaten path but still a bit in experienced myself with the nutrient deal. personally i picked up some miracle grow granular food that you mix with water. i bought a tomatoe food that is 18-18-21 wich is good for vegg because of its high nitrogen content and a "bloom booster product that has 10-52-10 for flower since it is high in Phosphosrus wich i believe is good for bud growth, not saying that these are "the best" to use but they definatly have the elements plants utilize to make food.


http://www.cleanairgardening.com/npkexplanation.html

it might help you to read about the fertilizers themselvs. sorry couldnt be more help


----------



## mrmikey127 (Dec 31, 2011)

ZipDriveX said:


> I found an old grow of yours from this summer, but not a current one. Have you started another grow or just not updated the one in a while lol?



*[h=2][/h] Yeah, that turned into a joke. I have a new setup right now, only temporary for now. I am working on my grow box, which should be done shortly. Ill have to start another log. Ill snap some shots for ya.

But, i am working on another grow. Trying to start off some indian haze, hoping they germ tonight or tomorrow. ​ 
*


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 31, 2011)

Alright, here's the new thread I started on trying to figure out what soil and nute system I wanna use, and basic info on nutes.

https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/499256-feeling-overwhelmed-basic-nute-questions.html

I think I've decided on some Fox Farms Happy Frog as I see a lot of people using it with great results and reviews and also check out the GH Flora nute system  I'll be heading out to shop here in a bit

Here's a pic of the nute burn the MG is causing already.

Ariel





Tiana


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 31, 2011)

i know you want to keep it simple nut never ends up that way  good luck on yout nute adventure


----------



## ZipDriveX (Dec 31, 2011)

Well I wasted a bunch of time driving all over town today trying to buy soil and nutes. Everyone was closed today for New Years (duh! Didn't think about that!). It wasn't a complete waste though, I still got all my bulbs and y adapters I needed. Here's pics of the new setup, I used the idea someone gave me earlier in my thread about the oven pans to use as a new hood 
Now I have a total of 6 26w 5000k CFL's & 2 26w 2700k CFL's over my girls!! Monday I will go almost down the street to a local shop that carries all sorts of good nutes and Fox Farm and replant them to start 2012 off right!!!


----------



## lime73 (Jan 1, 2012)

Happy New Year Zip 

Nice DIY reflector


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks lime!! It's a good thing I got the fan to work again (with just a little bit of noise lol) cause with all those bulbs now it's gettin hot in there. About 98* without the fan! 

Belle is already lovin the new setup and is not longer as crazy looking as she was before. Tiana still has her leaves pointed straight up in the air for some reason, soon she should spread back out now that the light is around her and not on top of her.


----------



## lime73 (Jan 1, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Thanks lime!! It's a good thing I got the fan to work again (with just a little bit of noise lol) cause with all those bulbs now it's gettin hot in there. About 98* without the fan!
> 
> Belle is already lovin the new setup and is not longer as crazy looking as she was before. Tiana still has her leaves pointed straight up in the air for some reason, soon she should spread back out now that the light is around her and not on top of her.


they do that when the are too hot...trying to cool down sort of speak...lol


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 2, 2012)

After a night of taking some bunk acid and not frying at all I decided to call and see if any of the stores I went to the other day were open.

Well one store was luckily open today so I got a bag of Fox Farm Happy Frog and some new pots. I'm really interested in using GH Floral 3 part nutes and this store unfortunantly didn't have any of this. It's amazing how much better this soil looks, feels, and even smells!! I bet my girls love this stuff!!

I replanted them all and gave them all a little (but not much) watering. All three plants were starting to look kind of "sad" in their old homes so hopefully this new soil will boost their spirits up some. I think I may just order my nutes online rather than try to find a place open that sells the stuff local. Anyway, here's the pics 







*Ariel*






*Belle*






*Tiana*






Tiana is the one who has had her leaves straight up in the air for a few days now, maybe this will help her settle down. I bet once I get some nutes into their systems they thank me for it


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 2, 2012)

*Seeds*:* Bagseed
**Lights:* 6 26w 5000k CFL's 2 26w 2700k CFL's 
13,360 lumens
18/6 Light cycle​*Medium*: *Fox Farm Happy Frog
**Nutriants*: *General Hydroponics Flora 3-Part

*


Just ordered my nutes off Amazon, they should be here by the end of the week hopefully


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

loving the DIY reflector, mine is going to be made soon and im using the same idea, throw away pan for the win 

they are looking good  when you plan on starting nutes?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 2, 2012)

My nutes should arrive in about a week. I was told in another thread to wait for about 2-3 weeks after replanting into the FF soil to start with them.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I bet once I get some nutes into their systems they thank me for it


i really think that they are good for nutes, the MG soil and now the FF soil you have them in should be plenty to keep them thriving for a few weeks. 

the leaf curl is something else, maybe heat? how close is hood and whats temp inside it? your temp gauge is on table so its not reading how warm the tops of the plants are, maybe set it in the bucket to get a more acccurate reading.

also of you can get your hands on a big piece of white paper for a tablecloth (dont hunt it down) you will get reflection and table protection all in one


----------



## lime73 (Jan 2, 2012)

i mentioned heat awhile back and that lights are to close, for his plants, being seedlings still, even though they are cfl's...too many too close, I would back off a few more inches .

also hang thermo at level with plants then you will see the temp the plants are directly under...bet its hot! lol

no nutes for awhile yet.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 2, 2012)

lime73 said:


> i mentioned heat awhile back and that lights are to close, for his plants, being seedlings still, even though they are cfl's...too many too close, I would back off a few more inches .
> 
> also hang thermo at level with plants then you will see the temp the plants are directly under...bet its hot! lol
> 
> no nutes for awhile yet.


Well apparently I don't take hits too well. I already put the themp gauge in on the top of the soil in the middle plant, it's reading 93*
I'm going to raise the lights up a hanger to get the heat down. This won't promote TOO much stretching will it?

And I'm gonna wait at least 3 weeks before adding any nutes. What will be the signs that it's time to start using them?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> also of you can get your hands on a big piece of white paper for a tablecloth (dont hunt it down) you will get reflection and table protection all in one


I've wondered just exactly how much of a differance using more reflection (ie. white paper on the table like my last grow, or even some mylar) would make.


----------



## Unnk (Jan 2, 2012)

lol im messing with a 30 gal rubber made with a 4 socket vanity bar doing a lst project (2)26w 3500k (2)26w 6500k


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I've wondered just exactly how much of a differance using more reflection (ie. white paper on the table like my last grow, or even some mylar) would make.


really probally not that much, thats why i said dont go hunt it down. BUT it would provide protection for your tables and reflect a bit of light, really the big catch it the protection for the tables. them dont seem like billion dollar furniture but still nice to keep shit in good shape and a lil dirt under a pot as you slide it will sand the poly off them


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 2, 2012)

Meh, they're foldable TV tables I got at good will. Ive got 10 of em lol.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Well apparently I don't take hits too well. I already put the themp gauge in on the top of the soil in the middle plant, it's reading 93*
> I'm going to raise the lights up a hanger to get the heat down. This won't promote TOO much stretching will it?
> 
> And I'm gonna wait at least 3 weeks before adding any nutes. What will be the signs that it's time to start using them?


no you shouldnt stretch, although raising 1 hanger is what 4 inch? might stretch a bit but let them in my opinion  

light green leaves is a sign of deficiency, there are too many to explain, just keep an eye and when shit starts to change add some nutes or post and ask for advice and we will tell you to add some nutes . 

i really think you got 4-5 weeks before you will have to add anything with the nice organic ferts you are using, they are time release as well just in a different way than the MG nutes.

my next grow i may go 100% organic, not because im a organic nut but because i think the plants thrive better on organics rather than chemical fertilizers


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Meh, they're foldable TV tables I got at good will. Ive got 10 of em lol.


lol whatever man  im fuked up


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

Unnk said:


> lol im messing with a 30 gal rubber made with a 4 socket vanity bar doing a lst project (2)26w 3500k (2)26w 6500k
> 
> 
> View attachment 1970236


i like your drawing of the dwarf


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 2, 2012)

Well I raised it a half hanger and turned the fan on low. Temps are now at 83 and dropping 

Here's a before and after of the lights and my fav piece Shirley with the reminants of my last bowl


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

haha i feel bad I told ya to get them lights close and so did everyone else but they do get HOT!! i bet after raising it they will straighten out


----------



## Unnk (Jan 2, 2012)

lol i wish i did that its a character from clive barkers book series abarat hes a street painter but this is abarat get stoned read it and youll have a amazing time


----------



## Unnk (Jan 2, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Well I raised it a half hanger and turned the fan on low. Temps are now at 83 and dropping
> 
> Here's a before and after of the lights and my fav piece Shirley with the reminants of my last bowl



lol me and the wife named the little test girls as well 

Athena , Ophelia, Nix


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 3, 2012)

Temps steady in the 80's this morning


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 3, 2012)

Decided to take a video of my grow area today and get some close ups on the plants. I know the heat, MG, and overwatering have taken their tole on them. Any other signs of problems or deficiencies anyone can see?

[video=youtube;XLjy_aLZJJ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=XLjy_aLZJJ8[/video]


----------



## Ieyezalillowi (Jan 3, 2012)

just wondering but do u know how big your are going to get these . and what you expect to harvest from them . lol .. just wondering


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 4, 2012)

Not really yet lol, still hoping they're all girls! But I plan to veg for at least 2 more weeks before flipping them.


----------



## Headhigh420 (Jan 4, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> A cat on here named Gastanker did some tests and put some really good proof up that tinfoil is actually better than mylar in some cases. the collars are made of aluminum so they create just as many hot spots as foil would right?
> 
> just trying to save ya a buck.
> 
> also they may seem really bright but plants dont have eyes and they will use that light + some



You could use aluminum foil without a problem with no heat CFLs. I have done it many times. Mylar works best if using higher heat type bulbs. Hope this helps.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 4, 2012)

hey man nice vid, sorry taken so long for me to run my fingers been busy lol. 

plants are looking great remember the KISS (Keep It Simple Stupid) your doing great!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha ya I'm tryin. I'm just waiting for them to start looking better at this point before I do anything else. They haven't shown much growth the past few days. They do seem to look a little healthier I guess but I'm not completely sure. Hard to tell when there's no noticeable growth lol.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 4, 2012)

best thing is to leave em alone  let them figure out what to do


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 4, 2012)

Alright i finally caught up man your heat issue for that size of plant just two cfls per plant works good with a hood to keep the temperature down i have a little rubbermaid tote that i start my plants in that i should show you some time i can get like 6 plants in there comfortable with them getting like 6 inches tall and the heat down to mid 70s you need if you could boost your humidity somehow you would be set


----------



## montanachadly (Jan 4, 2012)

if you used two bulbs per plants you could drop the heat and get the bulbs closer i try to get my cfls like an inch away


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 4, 2012)

Just checked em again before bed and looked at the tops closely with my new loupes and everything looks very healthy and green. Few more days now and there should hopefully be some picture worthy growth


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 4, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> if you used two bulbs per plants you could drop the heat and get the bulbs closer i try to get my cfls like an inch away


I'm too in love with my current 4-bulb-per-plant setup to change it now. I can deal with a little bit of stretch.

On another note it looks like my GH Flora nutes should arrive Saturday. Excited to get them even if I wont be using them for a while still.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 5, 2012)

Nothing picture worthy to post up. They're just healing from the issues they had. All the leaves have fanned out good and have seemed to have gotten the "life" back into them. I can clearly see the new growth out of the top looking fresh and green so that's good 

We'll see how they are in a week or so, maybe some pictures then. I've been keeping the closet door open all day with the fan blowing fresh air on them and it's keeping the temps perfectly at around 80* and they seem to like that. Other than that my nutes won't actually be here till Tuesday but whatever.


----------



## theyoungrowersmoker760 (Jan 5, 2012)

hey !
you said you had a male ?
would you be able to tell me about some early signs ?
would be much appreciated thanks !


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 6, 2012)

Well I finally got my iPad so I can leave my iPod alone for a whole day or two and try to get some good time lapse videos over the weekend  Stay tuned.......


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 6, 2012)

man i have been wanting a i pad2 gf wont let me drom the 500 bucks on one tho ><


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 6, 2012)

Ya my wife wasn't too impressed with the price tag either, but she stoll my laptop for her Facebook games and I needed something besides zooming in on my iPod to browse RIU with lol. All is fair in love and war haha


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 6, 2012)

they are sweet machines tho


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 7, 2012)

Got the camera all set up and started recording this morning  here's the ghetto setup for it lol. I have it set to take a picture every 10 minutes and play them all back at 5 frames per second (video will be roughly 20 seconds long ) Can't wait to see the end video!!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 7, 2012)

sweet i cant wait to see it. bout to take some pics of my buds, they are coming along nicely


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 7, 2012)

I had to close the door to the room that has my grow closet in it for a little bit today while company was over. I left the closet door open inside the room with my fan blowing fresh air onto my plants. When I opened it again about an hour later I got a good wiff of MJ! This is the first time I have noticed any odour at all and so I started researching carbon filters only to find that they only work when you have an intake/exhaust system, which I do not have. Now I'm wondering about smell masking options.

Made this thread to try and find a solution:

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/501155-smell-masking-without-exhaust-fan.html


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 7, 2012)

Well the video was a waste. Not enough growth to make it worth it 
oh well, another day


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 8, 2012)

i heard growing lilac or some other really smelly flower will mask the smell a bit.

also with the time laps, you have to do it over a week minimum, maybe set you intravals a bit further apart. a pic every 4 hours for 168 hours, this will give you 42 pics and run them at 2 FPS and you will get a 21 sec video, or you could run them at 4 FPS and have a 10 sec vid. should notice some growth then. really the time lapse gets better with the more pics/time you give it.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 8, 2012)

here is a link too look at to mask your smell http://www.ehow.com/list_6538066_scented-flowers.html

maybe lilac and lavander plants both have a great smell and it is pretty strong. 

with a open room like that masking is about your only option as smells will escape, just plant the lavender and lilac in the room outside the closet.


----------



## peri ferrell (Jan 8, 2012)

love that pants hanger set up. i just hope your plants grew three inches at a time.


----------



## peri ferrell (Jan 8, 2012)

zippy, you are both incredibly loving parents. congratulations on the girls. just don't name one of them carrie


----------



## iPot (Jan 8, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I had to close the door to the room that has my grow closet in it for a little bit today while company was over. I left the closet door open inside the room with my fan blowing fresh air onto my plants. When I opened it again about an hour later I got a good wiff of MJ! This is the first time I have noticed any odour at all and so I started researching carbon filters only to find that they only work when you have an intake/exhaust system, which I do not have. Now I'm wondering about smell masking options.
> 
> Made this thread to try and find a solution:
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/501155-smell-masking-without-exhaust-fan.html


Ona Gel is supposed to work wonders.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 8, 2012)

Well I got bored tonight and decided to post up some pictures of how they're doing since the transplant. The tops of all three are growing great now and the little branches are starting at all the nodes. I can clearly see the nute burn from the MG soil on the lowest leaves now and I'm glad I'm done with that shit. All the new growth is freshly green

*Ariel*











*Belle*











*Tiana*











Now another question comes to mind: When to water next? I gave them a small amount of water 7 days ago when I transplanted. I don't want to water them too soon and over do things again


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 9, 2012)

if your still using the MG soil just give them small amounts of water at a time, you can also mist them to keep them hydrated without releasing nutes in the soil.

my next grow i will be using a pro mix soiless mix, organic perilite and compost/worm castings. i will be still using some of the MG plant food and probally using ALOT of the Tea i can make from my compost bin, i just have to water the bin through the top and it drains into the drain tote and wallah, good compost tea from worm casings and composted carbon material.

if you have the extra space you should look into red worm composting, make your own organic soil and save on trash space, its the "green" way to go  its also pretty interesting to do.

i believe with my worms it cost me around 50$ to setup and about 2 hours to puyt together. i have semi tutorial in my thread. also if your concerned about smell my bin sits right next to my computer wich i spend more than 60% of my day at ( im a computer info systems major in college so all my work is on this machine) and i dont smealll anything, it does have a earthy smell to it when i open the lid but its not a bad smell. 

only issue right now is getting bedding but if you can find some newspaper and cardboard your all set.

Matt


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> if your still using the MG soil just give them small amounts of water at a time,


I'm actually using Fox Farms Happy Frog now.

What are some signs to look for that tell me my girls are thirsty?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

Reposting this so it can be on the current page:

Well I got bored tonight and decided to post up some pictures of how they're doing since the transplant. The tops of all three are growing great now and the little branches are starting at all the nodes. I can clearly see the nute burn from the MG soil on the lowest leaves now and I'm glad I'm done with that shit. All the new growth is freshly green

*Ariel*











*Belle*











*Tiana*











Now another question comes to mind: When to water next? I gave them a small amount of water 7 days ago when I transplanted. I don't want to water them too soon and over do things again


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 9, 2012)

plants will "wilt" when they are thirsty. you can pick up a moisture gauge for under 10 bucks, i almost bought one the other day but decided against it.

best way i have found and i hate to just repeat the interweb babble but the lift the pot method works great, if the pot is light water, if its heavy dont....its simple, and thats whjy i like it.

also george cervantes said its really hard to overwater plants if they have proper drainage. you definatly dont want to water them 2 times a day so the soil never has a chance to dry out but every 3-4 days should be fine. the thing is when the soil dries out it produces O2 in the soil wich the plants need, not allowing them to dry out basicly deprives the plants of that O2.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> plants will "wilt" when they are thirsty. you can pick up a moisture gauge for under 10 bucks, i almost bought one the other day but decided against it.
> 
> best way i have found and i hate to just repeat the interweb babble but the lift the pot method works great, if the pot is light water, if its heavy dont....its simple, and thats whjy i like it.
> 
> also george cervantes said its really hard to overwater plants if they have proper drainage. you definatly dont want to water them 2 times a day so the soil never has a chance to dry out but every 3-4 days should be fine. the thing is when the soil dries out it produces O2 in the soil wich the plants need, not allowing them to dry out basicly deprives the plants of that O2.


Gotcha. I actually saw a moisture gauge at Ace when I was there the other day for about $10. Might have to pick that bad boy up today just to be on the safe side. I understand the "dry and wet weight" but it's hard at this point for me to use this method since I JUST transplanted into these pots and they feel the same weight today as the day I transplanted lol. I'm gonna pick up that guage here on lunch break


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Jan 9, 2012)

It looks like that MG soil is burning your plant. You should go with something lighter or if you don't have access to high quality soil you should flush that soil real good before you use it to get all the GNAR out.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

WillieMazeHaze said:


> It looks like that MG soil is burning your plant. You should go with something lighter or if you don't have access to high quality soil you should flush that soil real good before you use it to get all the GNAR out.


For the third time: I am no longer using MG. im using Fox Farms Happy Frog




Also went and got that moisture gauge and all 3 plants have completely dry soil!! Gonna do some reading to find out EXACTLY how much water to give them.


----------



## WillieMazeHaze (Jan 9, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> For the third time: I am no longer using MG. im using Fox Farms Happy Frog
> 
> Also went and got that moisture gauge and all 3 plants have completely dry soil!! Gonna do some reading to find out EXACTLY how much water to give them.


Sorry i missed that. I don't think you have to read about how much water to give them. Varying conditions require more/less water. Here is what I do. 
I water til i get some run-off. I leave the run-off as sometimes the soil will reabsorb it from below. To find out when to re-water I first stick my finger about in inch into the soil. If it is bone dry I water. You can also pick up your planters, Se how much they weigh. If it's light its time to water. Let the plants tell you when they need water, not some book. With heat as well as different size roots systems water is used at different rates. Just check up on it daily.

Forgot to mention that after about a 1/2 hour i dump standing excess water which hasn't been re-absorbed


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 9, 2012)

you ant to water till you have some runoff, just get something to put them in so you dont get everything soaked, water till it comes out bottom, hold plant up till runoff stops then put em on a plate to catch acess water so its not making a mess.

also you are still using MG soil as thats what you planted them in originally and when you transplanted that soil stayed with the roots (im assuming unless you ripped the plants out of the soil by the roots), i only say this because that MG soil is still going to release nutrients. again im not sure how you transplanted em either.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks guys. I ended up adding about 1/4 of a Solo cup of water at a time to each plant and waited a few minutes for the soil to absorb it all, then repeated until I saw a little bit of runoff out the bottom. My moisture gauge isnt showing any of the pots to be "too wet" so I think I got it just right this time.

Hopefully now with some fresh (not high ph like before) water, and the better soil they will start to grow good


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> also you are still using MG soil as thats what you planted them in originally and when you transplanted that soil stayed with the roots (im assuming unless you ripped the plants out of the soil by the roots), i only say this because that MG soil is still going to release nutrients. again im not sure how you transplanted em either.


ya I understand that. I lightly shook as much of the MG soil off the roots as I could when I transplanted. There really wasn't much old soil mixed into the new so hopefully there isn't too much of the nutes left to destroy my leaves.

Im hoping (and trying my best) to make sure all this new growth stays green and doesn't brown like the lower leaves


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 9, 2012)

also the PH of the water dosent really matter, obviously you dont want some off the wall PHed water but the soil will act as a buffer and it will stay the same. baisicly you cant change the PH of soil with water.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 9, 2012)

Just lowered the lights some since I've been able to keep temps in the mid 70's the past few days. Gonna keep a close eye on temps for the next half hour or so to make sure it doesn't get too hot. I'd like to keep the lights close for the next few days of growth if I can


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 10, 2012)

Temps stayed down to a high of 82 with the lights lower so I'm going to leave them that way for the rest of the week. Then next week I will raise them a little again, and so on and so forth. Just to get the right amount of bushy vs stretch


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 10, 2012)

Had a nice present on my doorstep when I got home for lunch 







Look at all the crap I've bought for this "let's just try to grow another plant" idea lol!
When I bought the Happy Frog they guy threw in a 60x loupe for $10. So I now have both a 30x & 60x to check my trichs 
Then the thermometer and moisture gauge and lights and fittings and adapters and so on lol. Hopefully all will be worth it for this grow and grows to come!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 10, 2012)

yeah i keep saying the same thing to myself lol


----------



## JWilson (Jan 10, 2012)

So far, looks good. I'm on my first grow as well. My plant however is over a month old. Around a month and a half. It's doing really well. Hope yours turn out well.


----------



## theinhibitor (Jan 10, 2012)

Its always worth it. Especially if you stick with another grow. Each time you grow (at least when your starting) you increase your yield significantly. Plus, its not like you will use anywhere close to all those nutes for just 3 plants .

The second time I grew paid for all the equipment I bought and more.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 10, 2012)

JWilson said:


> So far, looks good. I'm on my first grow as well. My plant however is over a month old. Around a month and a half. It's doing really well. Hope yours turn out well.


Thanks! Good luck to you as well! Have you started a grow log at all?



theinhibitor said:


> Its always worth it. Especially if you stick with another grow. Each time you grow (at least when your starting) you increase your yield significantly. Plus, its not like you will use anywhere close to all those nutes for just 3 plants .
> 
> The second time I grew paid for all the equipment I bought and more.


Ya when I ordered the quart size bottles I pretty much knew that I wouldn't have to buy any again for quite some time  Same with the large bag of Happy Frog. Next year I would like to do my entire grow without spending any money lol. Next year I plan to get a hold of a feminized seed and do a scrog!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 10, 2012)

Thinking I need to get another small fan to blow directly on the plants to lower the temps more. I'm fighting 83+ degrees with the lights lower...


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2012)

subscribed .. waddup everyone . i did a cfl grow a couple of years back illl post the link. im intrested in ur grow because you are using BAGSEED. although i only have 1 grow under my belt i do have lots and lots of knowledge from alot of reading, riu, and a buddy who grows and has been 4 awhile. from what i have read (excluding mids or highly commercial grows) is that if u had bag seed from a selfed plant meaning u only had females not 1 male in the room and find seeds in ur bud means that the plant grew a male part to ensure cannabis continues 4 the next season. which is common in all strains long story short is bagseed of that sort are seeds that are either females or hermapordites aka hermi. im thinking that males from ur last grow were hermies seeing it can only be female or hermapordite unless it was midgrade weed. so i ve been looking at bag seed grows that arent mids cuz the people who grow mids in mexico plant 1000s of seeds which means males are present which means seeds of mids are reg seeds that contains male genes not selfed seed that come from bomb bud with not 1 male around that have no male genes . i have 30 blue dream haze seeds which is a clone only strain and i am very eager to plant 15 to root out the hermis. any input advice or anyone who disagrees or KNOWs different not heard different.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2012)

ill have a link up of my last grow


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 10, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/249975-starting-grow-post3444849.html#post3444849 sry to inade ur thread but like i said i want to see results from bagseed and to get input and of couse to help u out zip


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

hey man, plants are either male or female, Hermies are not determined during time sex is determined. some plants DO have strong traits to go hermie, usually a seed from a plant that hermied and polinated itself. anyways not sure what your reading but would like to have a look. it sounds a bit bogus from anything i have ever read about sexual genetics (wich is not much mind you)  just dont want to see yoou pop 15 seeds for no reason


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 11, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/249975-starting-grow-post3444849.html#post3444849 sry to inade ur thread but like i said i want to see results from bagseed and to get input and of couse to help u out zip


I'll have to check out your grow later when I have time  Nice to have you along mate!!


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

sup matt i am sayin if u have an all female crop and harvested to find seeds there is no male gene in the seed its called selfing. im wondering if im going to have issues seeing bdh is a clone only strain. im down to root out the hermis. but yea zip from my first grow i had temps from 80's to 100 sometimes and they grew fine. you can add a fan or enrich ur grow room with co2 or both . co2 helps a plant withstand high temps plays a role in yield and most important thats wat they breath


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah if its a all female crop and you find seeds then one of the plants hermied. if you knew wich plant hermied you could junk the seeds from it as they have a higher chance of becoming hermie. BUT the other female plants that got polinated will be feminized seeds, either way the seeds are going to be fem, just the plant that polinated itself carried over the hermie trait and the chances are higher for a hermie offspring.....I THINK!!! hehe


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

that sounds like wat ive read before i stumbled into this thread i seen ur thread nice shit matt .


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> that sounds like wat ive read before i stumbled into this thread i seen ur thread nice shit matt .



eh im not impressed with my grow tbh but thank you for the kind words m8


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 11, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> zip from my first grow i had temps from 80's to 100 sometimes and they grew fine.


I was having heat stress signs on my plants a week or so ago from having the lights too close. Hence why I backed my lights off a little. I'm getting the perfect ammount of stretch between each of the 5 nodes on each plant


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

lol np im sure it will work out


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 11, 2012)

Alright, Belle has always been the oddball plant and she continues to be.

Why is her top node so strange looking compared to the others anyone know?

The first pic is of weird Belle, and the second is of the normal Tiana


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 11, 2012)

Started a new thread to see what's up with Belle. Everyone says she looks fine, could just be genetics 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/502156-strange-top-node.html


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

i vote on genetics  dosent mean she wont produce quality just will be ugly(or different) quality hehe.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 11, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> i vote on genetics  dosent mean she wont produce quality just will be ugly(or different) quality hehe.


Fine by me!! Only thing that really worried me was that when Tom started showing signs of being a male he had the same top on him. I looked with my 60x and it looks just like leaves but I wanted other opinions


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

yeah i dont blame you. did you try putting that plant a bit further away from the light for a bit, i checked other thread and someone said seems like nodes are growing too fast, maybe inducing a bit more stretch to that 1 plant may straighten it out a bit. just a thought/suggestion


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

hmm idk ive once seen on someones thread somethin that look kinda like that that fellow had conjoined twins . take more pics of different angles so u can get some input that 1st pic waskind of blurryand personally i think its weird u keep getting males from high grade buds that are usually grow without males for sensimila or however its spelt


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 11, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> yeah i dont blame you. did you try putting that plant a bit further away from the light for a bit, i checked other thread and someone said seems like nodes are growing too fast, maybe inducing a bit more stretch to that 1 plant may straighten it out a bit. just a thought/suggestion


Ive been alternating having the lights close and far away. When I do my 4 weeks update tomorrow I will try and get some good pics of the distance between nodes. I've got 5 so far on each plant.



glockdoc said:


> hmm idk ive once seen on someones thread somethin that look kinda like that that fellow had conjoined twins . take more pics of different angles so u can get some input that 1st pic waskind of blurryand personally i think its weird u keep getting males from high grade buds that are usually grow without males for sensimila or however its spelt


I've only ever had the one male before. Not gonna flip these plants to 12/12 for another couple weeks still.

Gotta talk with the wife about how large she is comfortable with them getting. If it were me I'd have them so there were about 2 feet tall when finished. Perfect size for the space and for some good weight in buds (hopefully). Basically I'll most likely start flowering when they're a little over 6" tall. They're all just under 3" currently


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

haha just dedicate a whole room for 1 plant


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 11, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> haha just dedicate a whole room for 1 plant


If only one is female then that's exactly what'll happen lol


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

Zip: "sorry hunny were going to have to move out into the living room"

Zip's wife: "why"

Zip: "because only one of these plants were female and i decided to turn the waterbed into a fill and drain table"

Zips wife: "*YOU DID WHAT!!!!!!!"

*Zip: X.X R.I.P man


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

ROFL I WOULD! bet everyone would


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

2 feet after flowering? that would be a potent lil midget. that 1st pic reminds me of afghan kush ryder i grew.. miss those days


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 11, 2012)

2nd pic * correction


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 12, 2012)

Well the girls are 28 days from sprouting and getting more exciting every day 
Each plant has 5 nodes so far about perfectly spaced IMO. I tried to get good pictures to see the nodes. Lemme know what ya think!

*Ariel: 3"
















Belle: 2.25"
















Tiana: 2.75"














*


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 12, 2012)

a lil nute burn on one?

or is that from when they were getting hot?

have you checked the PH of your soil yet? i believe you can have it checked for little money at home depot, can also buy a cheap soil PH test kit for like 10 bucks. people say PH usually is not a issue with soil grows but i have been lurking these forums for a bit now and i see alot of issues with it, me and loyalty both had impropper PH levels, i just fixed mine he fixed his a while back and his plants definatly made a great comeback.

from what i understand nutrient burn starts in the verry tips and works its way to the middle where deficiencys start in the middle of the leaf node.

anyways, if you havent had the soil tested it really wouldnt hurt to get that done and raise/lower it if need be. ideal soil PH is 6.8


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2012)

nice shots im leaning towards wat matt said probably has to do with lights being nice and close could be a good and/or bad thing i guess we will have to find out. i don't know if its just me cuz its been awhile but shouldn't they be a lil bigger at 28 day i mean could be phenotype and all


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 12, 2012)

i do agree if they are on day 28 they should be much larger wich means there is an underlying issue why they are not growing.

you have 8 CFL on them right? 26w each so right now i would like to say they have enough light so you can rule that out. but heat will cause a growth stunt so your previous heat issue may be contributing to the lack of growth. you fixed the heat issue so may se a surprising growth spurt in a few days.

ideal temp is 76 and ideal humidity is 60-75% (i believe, i know its pretty high) for veg stage, might be worth it to construct a mini greenhouse. get a roll of clear plastic and some strapping and screw together a quick frame and wrap it in platic, then drop the lights through a hole cut in top. you have a good setup for doing something like this. i dunno lol, stoned and overthinking shit


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2012)

i shit u guys not when i was growing LA woman (Favorite to date nice stable genes) and afghan kush ryder my temperatures were no lower then 80 highest was 100 NO BS! and them ladies grew fine they did show heat stress (curled down leaf tips) but grew daily. heat stress does slow growth in indicas sativas love it as long as humidity is low but heres a tip/trick co2 in grow room allows the plant to with stand higher temp increases metabolism which promotes vigorous growth and good yield.. besides that its wat they breath in. ur plants are in a oxygen rich house and the only part of plants that like oxygen is roots. i suggest goin to a store were bb guns are sold or paintballs and buy either the small co2 cartridges for bb hand guns poke a tinyhole and let the co2 fill the grow space seald professional growrrs do it an hour b4 the lights go on cuz thats the time best for foliar feeding. i couldn't access my grow space at those times but it worked fine . an hr b4 lights comes on is coolest time of day in grow room and pores open up on the plant. research it if u must but u can take my word. buy the little co2 cartridges or the big ones for paintball guns that have a valve. i prefered the small ones set and foget... another tip/trick is h2o2 ..name says it all. add hydrogen peroxide to ur waterings adds extra oxygen molecules to the water that roots unde soil will thank u for. u can take my word 4 that too but research it if u must... these will help those lady grow [email protected] Glock


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 12, 2012)

or you could do the yeast and sugar method for co2


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2012)

yea never tried that but i know its cheaper and just as efficient


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 12, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/631123d1259188827-starting-grow-dscf0440.jpgone in the middle LA woman (i highly recommend this strain) to the left afghan kush ryder that had a light fall on it almost died but thankfully it survived to far left was my friends plant magic bud reveged then re flowered. it produced round nonMJ lookin like leafs but during reflowerin the MJ style came back but buds were extremly airy and leafy


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 12, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> a lil nute burn on one?
> 
> or is that from when they were getting hot?
> 
> ...


The burn was from when they in the hot soil. No recent burns have come about. I've seen a cheap soil ph gauge at Ace I thought about getting but I like to take things one step at a time lol. Might have to get one this weekend. I too agree from my lurking that a proper soil ph IS important!


matthebrute said:


> i do agree if they are on day 28 they should be much larger wich means there is an underlying issue why they are not growing.
> 
> you have 8 CFL on them right? 26w each so right now i would like to say they have enough light so you can rule that out. but heat will cause a growth stunt so your previous heat issue may be contributing to the lack of growth. you fixed the heat issue so may se a surprising growth spurt in a few days.
> 
> ideal temp is 76 and ideal humidity is 60-75% (i believe, i know its pretty high) for veg stage, might be worth it to construct a mini greenhouse. get a roll of clear plastic and some strapping and screw together a quick frame and wrap it in platic, then drop the lights through a hole cut in top. you have a good setup for doing something like this. i dunno lol, stoned and overthinking shit


it is true, they should be bigger. Hell Tom was bigger at 3 weeks than these ones are at 4. I blame that one the heat/soil issues I was having and also the shock from the transplant. There was a good 5-6 days where there was hardly ANY growTh at all! Only in the past few days have we seen them start literally SHOOTING up! I bet next weeks update pics will surprise you on how much they've grown! 

Also I read on a couple other sources that an ideal tem is between 75-85*
I never let it go above 83 and it hasn't got below 70 at night in a long time. Can't believe this freaking weather this winter. Normally I've got 8" of snow in my driveway by this time of year and it was 55 the other day!!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 12, 2012)

yeah i hear ya, we actually just got some snow today in new england, im in northern new england and usually we have a couple feet of snow moved in by now and what we got so far today hasnt even covered all the grass, maybe 3"


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 12, 2012)

i think your plants are gonna straighten out and grow quick here in next couple weeks,  

like i said before tho it dosent hurt and its not expensive to get that soil tested for PH just in case


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 13, 2012)

Belle is just a weird ass plant. Check this out. Wtf is going on with her?


----------



## LT1RX7 Drifter (Jan 13, 2012)

thats is a boy congradulations, no need for a soil tester just ph your nutes and water @ 6.0 and you will be fine top dress with worm tea between feedings


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 13, 2012)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> thats is a boy congradulations


That's what I was thinking but I'm only on 18/6 lighting at 4 weeks old!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 13, 2012)

Btw do u really drift an RX7? Lol


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 14, 2012)

LT1RX7 Drifter said:


> thats is a boy congradulations, no need for a soil tester just ph your nutes and water @ 6.0 and you will be fine top dress with worm tea between feedings


first off it doesent matter what PH your water and nute solution is going in the soil is going to buffer it to whatever PH the soil is within minutes so if the soil PH is off it needs to be corrected.

and second the plant is not a boy(yet), thats not even where preflowers start!!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 14, 2012)

zip, get yerself a couple of plastic bags 3 to be exact and get a nice soil sample from the middle of the pot, then take the 3 samples to a local greenhouse / agway or home depot (call around see who does soil tests) and get your soil tested. this is the first step and a important one. i garuntee you wont regret it as you have nothing to lose but alot to gain


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 14, 2012)

This is the only type of tester they have at Ace. Would all these tests be good? I've got a $5 off coupon so I may go use it today 

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1279443&kw=soil+test&origkw=Soil+test&searchId=54468591964


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 14, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> This is the only type of tester they have at Ace. Would all these tests be good? I've got a $5 off coupon so I may go use it today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES!!! actually i bought a digital PH tester and im going to return it and buy that exact same soil test kit, i cant vouch for it from experience but the more info you know about your soil the better IMO, and hey 5 bucks off.

it sucks spending money i know, i always have "sopmething else" i need to buy and the wife is ready to kill me but look at it like this. its an investment for future grows as well, you wont need to buy one every grow so as you keep buying future grows become less expensive and higher yeilding. it all works out in the long run


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 14, 2012)

Meh, a few bucks here and there isn't a big deal. I spend way more on my car when I need parts so this is cheap as hell to me compared to what I'm used to lol


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 14, 2012)

you just gave me an idea. i need a more expensive hobby than growing so the growing dosent look so bad HAHA.

i just bought a 200$ light and a 100$ tent and 125$ worth of seeds and a 35$ fan and a all kinds of other shit, im up to about 600$ now but i should be all set for my next grow. the only thing i need is a little bit of ducting for my fan and light.

my worms came in today so im hoping they get to work fast on this compost deal and make me some nice ammendments for my next grow. i have some trial seeds setup right now to see what the quality of my soil is going to be, im hoping i can let them go for a few weeks without any additional fertilizers. and there shoulnt be ANY burns as my medium is 100% organic


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 14, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Here's another pic from this morning. I can't see how it could be a male since I'm Not flowering yet and the rest of the nodes where preflowers normally show all look normal. Here's annother pic from this morning.

Now I swear I can see 3 or 4 little ball looking things on her. Just worried she might ruin the other 2 of my plants 










[/FONT]


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 14, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Well Belle is officially a Male and I took it out of my grow closet. Tried to get a good pic of the balls. They're only on the top node which is really weird. Also it shouldn't be showing this soon and that confuses me. No more bagseed for me!!







Sad I have to kill another plant [/FONT]


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 14, 2012)

ouch sorry bro


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah that sucks, and its weird

oh and i just went out and bought that same test kit. traded my cheaper digital PH meter in for it, tested everything seems to be good


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 14, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> yeah that sucks, and its weird
> 
> oh and i just went out and bought that same test kit. traded my cheaper digital PH meter in for it, tested everything seems to be good


Nice! Good to know it works well


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 14, 2012)

Got this house plant (no idea what it is) that has been starting to get top heavy to the point that it's falling over. So I did a little lst and put it on my closet to help strengthen it up with the fan and straighten it up with the lights


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 15, 2012)

your house plant is going to use up CO2 in your closet. not sure if it really matters but........figured i would say that


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 15, 2012)

did you get a digital PH tester?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 15, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> your house plant is going to use up CO2 in your closet. not sure if it really matters but........figured i would say that


I only plan to leave it in there for a couple days while it straightens back up. Then I'll continue to work on it back at the window sill it came from 

I have another houseplant that I just transplanted as well, it was close to death but with a larger pot, some Happy Frog, and some good water she's springing back to life fast 


matthebrute said:


> did you get a digital PH tester?


Not yet, probably gonna go pick up that same one u got today some time.

Gotta go get a new fan now, this one finally bit the dust last night. Woke up to it screaming and clattering lol


----------



## supchaka (Jan 15, 2012)

Couple things I recommend. Plants are easier to water when they are in a container that is ideal for their current size. I start seeds in Dixie cups, I don't do the paper towel in baggy stuff. They break ground in about 5 days. I leave them in the cups maybe 3-4 days before they get transplanted to 16 oz solo cups. I'd leave them in the solo cups on 12/12 light until they show sex which is about 17-18 days from the time they sprouted. Buy a digital food scale (when u can spend the money) and when you transplant to their final container do it with dry soil, weigh that plant on the scale in oz! Now you know exactly what a bone dry plant weighs. Of course as the plant grows its going to get heavier with plant matter but by the time that happens you will have a pretty solid understanding of how much water you are going through and how frequently you water. Using a soil that has nutes in it already I wouldn't add anything at all to the plants until they start yellowing on their own, then you know it's time to feed! This could take actual months so don't jump the gun and feed them too soon. 

Ill stop there before my paragraph gets too long  good luck with the rest of the grow!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 15, 2012)

Just checked the ph of the soil and between three of us we decided that it's around 6.7

Ill run the other tests later 

Also it's a bitch to try and find a small fan in winter do I'm on the hunt today. Temps are in the 90s now with no fan and the lights raised. Yikes


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 15, 2012)

jeesh, well at least your PH is in order  

im really leaning towared your funky plant being a male, looked like a pollen sack on one of the internodes. i dont understand why they are showing sex so early, maybe they are autoflowering plants /shrug


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 15, 2012)

Ended up buying a box fan and trading it with a buddy for a smaller oscillating fan. Love this new one  way more air flow than the last. Had to run all over town trying to find a fan on the first day of the year it snows, people look at ya funny lol


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Jan 15, 2012)

Http://www.Amazon.com


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 15, 2012)

^^^^ Smartass!! I wanted one today


----------



## Joos Springsteen (Jan 15, 2012)

This may clear up some of the confusion you have on your plant showing sex:

http://www.420magazine.com/forums/how-grow-marijuana/71168-what-preflowers.html


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jan 16, 2012)

Nice Grow, looks great apart from the Male cant be worse than me though

10 Plants
8 Males


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

ConnorTJ said:


> Nice Grow, looks great apart from the Male cant be worse than me though
> 
> 10 Plants
> 8 Males


dam that sucks sorry to hear


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 16, 2012)

Oh ouch, those are shitty odds man!!

Anyway, I'm starting to worry that the other two plants are trying to flower now also. I can see little white hairs coming from the very top node on both plants, look like pistils.... but just like on the last one, I see nothing at the other nodes yet. 

I'll post up a pic at lunch so you can see what I mean, maybe I just need to switch them to 12/12 now?


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

man i hate to jump to conclusions but sounds like you have some autoflowering strains on your hands, also males arent totally useless you can seperate it and use it to pollinate a couple of bud sites to get some more seeds if you need them. and if they are autos then you will know for next time and can plant like 12 hehe  

a little white hair means a lady so at least you got at the lkeast 1, males tend to show first so i would not be surprised if the other 2 are female


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 16, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> man i hate to jump to conclusions but sounds like you have some autoflowering strains on your hands, also males arent totally useless you can seperate it and use it to pollinate a couple of bud sites to get some more seeds if you need them. and if they are autos then you will know for next time and can plant like 12 hehe
> 
> a little white hair means a lady so at least you got at the least 1, males tend to show first so i would not be surprised if the other 2 are female


Ya, can't believe the chances of getting 3 autos though lol. From my experience, both other plants are confirmed female. Which is good, But it's just weird that they're showing so soon. If they are flowering already (which I expect they are, you'll see when I post pics) then should I switch it over to 12/12 tonight so "the stretch" can begin?


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

if they arent autos then they are just showing pre flowers and you can continue to veg (wich i recomend) untill the plants reach desired height, just dont forget to factor in that "stretch" 

a plant will show signs of sex during veg stage but wont actually begin to flower untill you change the photoperiod, so you will see really small pistols or flower sacks even during veg stage. if they do start to show more and more of the pistols clustered together at the nodes and start forming buds even though you have them on a 18/6 schedule then they are in fact auto's (they do not need a change in photoperiod to flower out)

personally i would leave the lights on 18/6 to see what they do, your plants arent that big yet and they have much more potential, if you switch to 12/12 now you may end up a bit dissapointed  

Matt


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 16, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> if they arent autos then they are just showing pre flowers and you can continue to veg (wich i recomend) untill the plants reach desired height, just dont forget to factor in that "stretch"
> 
> a plant will show signs of sex during veg stage but wont actually begin to flower untill you change the photoperiod, so you will see really small pistols or flower sacks even during veg stage. if they do start to show more and more of the pistols clustered together at the nodes and start forming buds even though you have them on a 18/6 schedule then they are in fact auto's (they do not need a change in photoperiod to flower out)
> 
> ...


Good info to know. I figured once they started showing preflowers it was time to switch it, did not know they could still veg with signs of preflowers.

I want them to be right around 6" tall when I switch to 12/12 so I'd like to still veg them for another week or so. It would be nice to start flower around the first of the month or on their 7th week birthdays


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 16, 2012)

Alright here's the pics! Took one of one of the other nodes to show there are no pistills anywhere else.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 16, 2012)

Well they're both defiantly girls!! YIPPEE!!! All I wanted was one and we got two! Winning! Lol. Just measured them and they're both around 4" tall now. Gonna let them veg for at least another week or so or until they hit 6" tall. Got the lights nice and low now since temps aren't a problem with this new fan, hopefully that'll keep them from growing up too much and concentrate on growing OUT more 

Also ran a N-P-K test on my soil just to see what it's at. Here's the outcome:

Nitrogen: High levels (very dark liquid color in test tube)
Phosphorus: Low levels (almost clear liquid color in text tube)
Potash: Sufficient levels (light liquid color in test tube)


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

i got the same exact results but a buddy told me that them tests arent really accurate /shrug least we have a idea


----------



## NiigataOp (Jan 16, 2012)

Sorry I just joined in on the conversation. I actually started some around the same time. Try maybe putting them on 24 light and see what happens. If they are auto flowering they will develop buds anyways.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 17, 2012)

i did say they looked like the afghan kush ryder i grew earlier in the thread... but hey at least u got ur self another girl you mormon you.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 17, 2012)

Gave them another watering today. Can't believe how much growth there has been the past few days! They're over 4" tall now! Tiana's leaves are getting large and spreading out while Ariel's are staying smaller and close in. Can't wait to see the difference in buds on both these girls!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 17, 2012)

haha it feels nice to KNOW doesent it


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 18, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> haha it feels nice to KNOW doesent it


Hell ya it does!! Now I'm half tempted to do a tiny bit of LST to the smaller of the two plants (Ariel). Tiana is growing too perfectly symmetrical for me to fuck with, but Ariel isn't the "straightest" arrow so I wouldn't feel bad about bending her over some (no pun intended  )


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 18, 2012)

lol funny shit. lst it up


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 18, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> lol funny shit. lst it up


I probably will start tonight. I'll be switching over to 12/12 in less than 15 days so I'm not sure how much of a difference it will make on yield. It would just be nice to experiment with it and to get some nice main colas


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 18, 2012)

yeah i will be doing some LST next time...the right way. really got start that early to do it right


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 18, 2012)

that is plenty of time if u ask me. 2 weeks+ of lst. i would continue to lst lthe 1st 3 or 4 days into flowering. some of the stretch will be reduced but only because ur training. u should yield a lil more with lst. more light going to places it couldn't if it wasnt 4 u lst'n it. those lil popcorn nugs will be a lil bit bigger and it all adds up


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 18, 2012)

Decided just to leave her alone and keep the canopy height even


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Decided just to leave her alone and keep the canopy height even


so ur not going to lst it?


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 19, 2012)

you going to setup a veg area and try your hand at cloning? least you can keep a KNOWN female


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jan 19, 2012)

Cant Wait for mine to get to your size  Great Grow Keep It Up


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 19, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> so ur not going to lst it?


Nope, gonna be patient and wait for next winters grow. Traffic at my house is too high in the summer to grow anything so I can only do one grow a year.


matthebrute said:


> you going to setup a veg area and try your hand at cloning? least you can keep a KNOWN female


Like I said just right above here, I can only grow at certain times in the year so I won't be taking any clones (although I'd LOVE to now that I know they're female!). Next winters grow I'll either be doing a scrog or an lst, just growing a single plant. Can't wait 


Stay tuned for the 5 week picture update later today!!! You won't believe their size now!!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 19, 2012)

looking foward to it


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

ic cool. im sure a quick lst job wouldnt hassle you in anyway but your callin the shots


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 19, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> ic cool. im sure a quick lst job wouldnt hassle you in anyway but your callin the shots


LSTing will not prolong your grow, cloning will. all the LST is going to do is trick the plant into thinking all the side branching are tops and give you more colas


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 19, 2012)

have yopu been to https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/487587-first-grow-soil-400w-mh.html this thread? 

if you have time browse through it he shows a really good example of what LSTing can accomplish and his grow has not taken any longer than a normal grow


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 19, 2012)

Most exciting update yet! We're about a week from flipping to 12/12 now as both girls are 4.5" tall 

Hers a pic of the new fan blowing fresh air onto my girls 24/7.






Ariel is the smaller of the two plants that I was previously planning to LST.

















Tiana is my favorite plants as she is spreading out perfectly, has larger leaves and branches, and is also starting to form a reddish color on some of her stems.






















Temps steady I the lower 80's and still not using any nutes. This time next week, if they reach 6" by then, I will be flipping them to start flowering.


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jan 19, 2012)

Great Looking Girls  bet you cant wait


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 19, 2012)

ConnorTJ said:


> Great Looking Girls  bet you cant wait


Thanks man, I'm pretty proud for my first full grow


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 19, 2012)

yea looking good . -- matt i know all about lst i meant he could lst even with visitors visiting. just tie them up untie when ur house is visitor free


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 20, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> yea looking good . -- matt i know all about lst i meant he could lst even with visitors visiting. just tie them up untie when ur house is visitor free


his issue is that he dosent want to have a grow going on during the summer because of the traffic in his house and he feels that by LSTing it will prolong his grow.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 20, 2012)

alrighty then.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 20, 2012)

Decided to flip them next Thursday at exactly 6 weeks old  can't wait!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 20, 2012)

Cannot believe the amount of pistils today compared to yesterday!! Here's a before and after, is it really worth it to veg for another week or should I flip them now?


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 21, 2012)

personally if you have the room keep on vegging, the longer you veg the bigger your yeild is going to be. when is the verry latest you want to harvest? whenever the latest date you want to harvest is subtract 10 weeks and thats about the time frame you have to vegg.

people say they stretch to twice as big after the flip but thats not always the case and they are going through a growth spurt right now you might be amazed what a extra week or 2 will do for them  

Matt

Edit: go check out my new thread man


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 21, 2012)

I want to continue to veg for another week but I didn't know if I was harming the plants by keeping the 18/6 light schedule on when they were trying to flower or something. I will stick to my original plan of flipping them in a week still


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 21, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I want to continue to veg for another week but I didn't know if I was harming the plants by keeping the 18/6 light schedule on when they were trying to flower or something. I will stick to my original plan of flipping them in a week still


nah no harm, actually the longer the lights are on the more they are going to grow. it sucks flipping to 12/12 because you lose 6 hours of food prodution every day but thats the sacrifice you have to make to trick them into making them fat juicy budz.

the hairs you are seeing are "preflowers" wich will come in on veg stage, they wont start to produce buds untill the 12/12 if they are a photoperiod plant, if for some strange reason they are a autoflower they will start to finish on 18/6 wich is the recomended light schedule for a auto from start to finish.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 21, 2012)

Rearranged the hanger setup to allow for me to raise the lights higher to allow for more growth 
Before I had a "filler" hanger that allowed the lights to get low enough to reach the seedlings.
Then I hung up the thermometer around the light socket fittings to get the most accurate reading. Enjoy the pics, they're starting to smell sweet already.


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 21, 2012)

nice simple well organized lil cab u got


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 21, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> nice simple well organized lil cab u got


Thanks. We like it  Gotta love the random shit previous home owners leave behind lol


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 22, 2012)

lol hell yea especially when it turns out to a home for the girls. next best thing they could of left are some mason jars, or some more girls for u to have


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 23, 2012)

Love how fast these girls are growing now. Look at the difference just in 3 days!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 23, 2012)

Just throwing some pics up

Ariel






Tiana


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 24, 2012)

looking good. u have any idea about the strain..like flowering time and shit


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 24, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> looking good. u have any idea about the strain..like flowering time and shit


Nope  Both are bagseed so we'll just have to watch the trichs and see. Switching to 12/12 on Thursday


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 24, 2012)

nice . wonder how much of a strech they will grow thru.


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jan 25, 2012)

how many inches are your girls?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 25, 2012)

Just measured them last night, each is right around 6" tall which is _exactly_ the height I wanted them to be when I switch to flowering 

Gonna flip the lights tomorrow and then on Friday I will change the light bulbs so I have 3 2700k bulbs and 1 6500k bulb on each plant. (Opposite of what I have now)


----------



## ConnorTJ (Jan 25, 2012)

Sounds good hope you get some super dank shit full of crystals  ill be queuing in every now and then


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 25, 2012)

ConnorTJ said:


> Sounds good hope you get some super dank shit full of crystals  ill be queuing in every now and then


Thanks man me too!! Can't wait to start seeing some bud formation


----------



## dawg420 (Jan 26, 2012)

Zippy ole boy you get an A for effort! but you need to do a little more research on lumens on your lights for starters.heres you a pic of some week 5 flowering with 2 weeks vegging an this is nothing fancy just horse shit an mg an this is 4 bagseed plants not throwing off on ur grow keep up the good work just do a little more experimenting best of luck. an this is my 1st grow..


----------



## dawg420 (Jan 26, 2012)

here's a couple more pics...like I said no fancy nutes or soil just a redneck grow


----------



## dawg420 (Jan 26, 2012)

This is where it all started, about 2 weeks into vegging, right beore I switched to 12/12 under a 600 watt HPS.... Had 2 males after I started flowering. The plant in the back left is a clone I took from a plant outside. Gave my buddy the babies that I started later thats in the cups and the tote. This pic was took on 12/15/11.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 26, 2012)

*First Day Of Flowering

*Girls are both over 6" now and ready to start flowering 
The lights will go off 2 hours earlier than usual tonight and will turn on 4 hours later than usual in the morning starting the first 12/12 cycle of 10am on and 10pm off. Pretty excited to see some buds and. Unions as to ow far they will stretch now.






















Also I noticed one small spot on one of Tiana's fan leaves. I haven't used any nutes yet besides what's already in the soil. Thoughts on what could be causing this? Would like to get the problem solved before it becomes a bigger issue


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 26, 2012)

probably nothing serious .. lack of nitrogen due to flowering on ur auto


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 26, 2012)

Made a video with my new iPad of the new setup to allow for complete darkness/closure

[video=youtube_share;CNFNDWQqiQ4]http://youtu.be/CNFNDWQqiQ4[/video]


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 27, 2012)

nice lil vid. keep them coming


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks man!!

Went to Ace and bought four more 2700k (1750 lumen) to add to my light setup. Each plant will not have 3 of these bulbs and one remaining 5000k bulb from veg. Good mix of light for flowering IMO.

Waiting to start seeing "The Stretch" begin any day now once they recover from the shock of flipping the light schedule. The smell is already starting to get stronger, can't wait until they stink up the closet!!


----------



## dawg420 (Jan 27, 2012)

well guys...i guess you wasnt impressed with my little grow, wasnt trying to take over your thread just wanting to show off my little ladies..anywho.. good luck an keep up the good work zip!!! I'm hoping to come off with a oz maybe 2 if im lucky...carry on children...carry on...


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 27, 2012)

Meh, not too much traffic in my thread, just the regulars. I'd be happy if we got on oz between both girls


----------



## at0ms0ft (Jan 27, 2012)

Just a little curious as to why you don't veg your plants to be bigger?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Jan 28, 2012)

at0ms0ft said:


> Just a little curious as to why you don't veg your plants to be bigger?


Time. Come May and June I will have a lot of family coming to visit and stay with us and we don't want them snooping around. Next year will be much bigger


----------



## glockdoc (Jan 29, 2012)

sup dawg nice lil plants u got. ill let u know u will yield way over an oz. probably 3-6 if not more if done right... ya this is a cfl grow i can assure u we all would kill 4 a 600w system. got 1 4 sale i can buy off you? cheap? and zip if u lstd to separate the branches you probably could of pulled a half zip - to an oz. im guessin ur plants will stretch to a lil under a foot if not foot exact. u should start a perpetual grow for a personal stash. ill send u a link that u should checkout. how many total watts you using


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 1, 2012)

Starting to see more of these same spots on more and more of the leaves on both plants. Is this a way of them telling me it's time to start feeding my girls the nutes?


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 1, 2012)

ok fuck my no posting rule, i have had a shit day and just dont care.

burns usually start on the outer tips, deficiencies usually start in the middle of the leaves. your color looks good as far a N goes, they are a nice healthy green. i really dont know what it could be but with your next watering it probally wont hurt to give them a small dose of food and see how they react, just dont forget you still have that time release nute shit in that soil, even tho u used other soil it is inevitably still there. be carefull is all. maybe next watering give them a good flush then start with a nutrient regiment the following watering? my 2¢


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 1, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> maybe next watering give them a good flush then start with a nutrient regiment the following watering? my 2¢


Might not be a bad idea, I'll post more pictures later. Everything seems to be going great otherwise, just want to stop this before it spreads more.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 1, 2012)

[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Heres a post from a new thread I started:



ZipDriveX said:


> Age: 7 weeks from sprouting, Week 2 of flowering
> Medium: Fox Farms Happy Frog (transplanted from Miracle Gro soil at 2 weeks. A very small amount of the MG soil was left on the roots when transplanted)
> Lighting: 6x 26w 2700k CFL's & 2x 26w 5000k CFL's on 12/12
> Water: Filtered through dispenser in fridge door, sat out for a couple of days
> ...


[/FONT]


----------



## ConnorTJ (Feb 1, 2012)

can i see a updated Pic please?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 1, 2012)

ConnorTJ said:


> can i see a updated Pic please?


I'll have some to post tomorrow on their 7 week birthday


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 1, 2012)

that last pic looks like adeficiency but the first one looks like a toxicity. i forgot your using happy frog wich is organic. it might be a deficiency. i really cant say for sure man hope you find your answer


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 1, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> that last pic looks like adeficiency but the first one looks like a toxicity. i forgot your using happy frog wich is organic. it might be a deficiency. i really cant say for sure man hope you find your answer


Ya, thinkin it could be a def in mg or potassium....

Here's the thread I started where I'm not getting much help lol
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/508057-possible-mg-deficiency.html


----------



## heathen (Feb 1, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I'll have some to post tomorrow on their 7 week birthday


Thanks Zip, lurking and following along to see how your 8 CFLs yield. Trying CFLs myself but don't want to have 20 CFLs to cover a few plants. 

Good luck doctoring your girls Zip


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 1, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Ya, thinkin it could be a def in mg or potassium....
> 
> Here's the thread I started where I'm not getting much help lol
> https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/508057-possible-mg-deficiency.html



like i said, flush (removes the toxicity stance) then next time feed with your new newts, a flush is going to help regardless so no point in not doing it


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 1, 2012)

heathen said:


> Thanks Zip, lurking and following along to see how your 8 CFLs yield. Trying CFLs myself but don't want to have 20 CFLs to cover a few plants.
> 
> Good luck doctoring your girls Zip


Thanks man!! Glad to have you along 



matthebrute said:


> like i said, flush (removes the toxicity stance) then next time feed with your new newts, a flush is going to help regardless so no point in not doing it


Word. I've been anxious to use my nutes anyway lol. I just watered them yesterday so it'll be another 4 or 5 days before I'll give them a good flushing


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 2, 2012)

dosent really matter when you watered them to be honest, i like to let mine sit in a bucket of water, the plant and pot should float in the water and the water will push any air up and out of the soil removing any air pockets (air pockets wont take any water and the flush wont hit them) after they sink to the bottom of the bucket i pick them up let them drain and then do my flush (or if im feeding i use nutrient water in the bucket and just pick them up and out, let them drain well and place them back into the cab.)

people look at "overwatering" completly wrong and the term "overwatering" is in fact extremely misleading. you cannot overwater a plant, you can drown a plant by letting it continuously sit in saturated soil. if your pot and soil has good drainage the chances of overwatering a plant (that is not a seedling as seedlings are prone to ...ugg whats the name of it....damping off maybe, where the water will create mold at the base of the seedling stem and pretty much rot it away) anyways, my point here is flushing them even tho you watered recently is not going to hurt them any, you just dont want to do it every day for a long period of time. when the water evaporates from the soil it leaves O2 behind wich your roots need, keeping the soil saturated for extended periods of time will suffocate the roots. ok im babbling here.

google a few things i said and see for yourself i dont want you to just take my word for it but this is my opinion on overwatering.

 
Matt


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 2, 2012)

They're smellin pretty dank now and growing great! Still trying to figure out the browning I have on my leaves but other than that they're doing great!


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 2, 2012)

BUUUUDZZZZ FINALLY HUH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

next year you gonna start more than 2 to start with


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> BUUUUDZZZZ FINALLY HUH MAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> next year you gonna start more than 2 to start with


Next year I plan to get my hands on a feminized seed (might have to just order some from attitude and take the risk) and grow just one plant, but scrog the living hell out of it for a nice big harvest


----------



## codye190 (Feb 2, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> They're smellin pretty dank now and growing great! Still trying to figure out the browning I have on my leaves but other than that they're doing great!


yay budz haha


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> dosent really matter when you watered them to be honest, i like to let mine sit in a bucket of water, the plant and pot should float in the water and the water will push any air up and out of the soil removing any air pockets (air pockets wont take any water and the flush wont hit them) after they sink to the bottom of the bucket i pick them up let them drain and then do my flush (or if im feeding i use nutrient water in the bucket and just pick them up and out, let them drain well and place them back into the cab.)
> 
> people look at "overwatering" completly wrong and the term "overwatering" is in fact extremely misleading. you cannot overwater a plant, you can drown a plant by letting it continuously sit in saturated soil. if your pot and soil has good drainage the chances of overwatering a plant (that is not a seedling as seedlings are prone to ...ugg whats the name of it....damping off maybe, where the water will create mold at the base of the seedling stem and pretty much rot it away) anyways, my point here is flushing them even tho you watered recently is not going to hurt them any, you just dont want to do it every day for a long period of time. when the water evaporates from the soil it leaves O2 behind wich your roots need, keeping the soil saturated for extended periods of time will suffocate the roots. ok im babbling here.
> 
> ...


this is like an ebb and flow kind of thing with soil. i seen on other threads people doing it with great results. something i would do. +rep brah


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 2, 2012)

buds lookin nice too zip. were u thinking of using side lighting at all?


----------



## dawg420 (Feb 2, 2012)

looking good zip!!!!


----------



## dawg420 (Feb 2, 2012)

nice looking pistils man an real close nodes!!! looks great man!!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 3, 2012)

dawg420 said:


> nice looking pistils man an real close nodes!!! looks great man!!!


Thanks Dawg!! 


Planning to flush my plants this weekend so I can start feeding my girls on their next watering with my GH Flora nutrients  I love watching these buds form and start stinkin!!!


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 3, 2012)

Whatup Zipdrive,

I started a similar grow to yours, I have 7- 26w 27k, 2- 27w 65k, and 1-42w 27k. I am in a micro bubbleponics setup, its really ghetto anyway I like what you got going keep it up they look good. Today is day 21 of flower on my blue moonshine and its looking lush, you should stop by my grow journal and let me know what you think. I see everything is looking real nice on your side and I can't wait to see what you yeild off your girls and what I yeild off mine. I have 278w I think and I am hoping for .3gpw at least so thats about 83g dry, whats your goal Zip?

Im subbed+


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 3, 2012)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Whatup Zipdrive,
> 
> I started a similar grow to yours, I have 7- 26w 27k, 2- 27w 65k, and 1-42w 27k. I am in a micro bubbleponics setup, its really ghetto anyway I like what you got going keep it up they look good. Today is day 21 of flower on my blue moonshine and its looking lush, you should stop by my grow journal and let me know what you think. I see everything is looking real nice on your side and I can't wait to see what you yeild off your girls and what I yeild off mine. I have 278w I think and I am hoping for .3gpw at least so thats about 83g dry, whats your goal Zip?
> 
> Im subbed+


Thanks man, Imma go check out your thread in a minute. As for my goal I'd like to get around an oz between both plants. That would make us very happy


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 3, 2012)

i am sure from my research, the smaller the setup with high watts the more grams per watt u pull


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 3, 2012)

IgrowUgrow said:


> Whatup Zipdrive,
> 
> I started a similar grow to yours, I have 7- 26w 27k, 2- 27w 65k, and 1-42w 27k. I am in a micro bubbleponics setup, its really ghetto anyway I like what you got going keep it up they look good. Today is day 21 of flower on my blue moonshine and its looking lush, you should stop by my grow journal and let me know what you think. I see everything is looking real nice on your side and I can't wait to see what you yeild off your girls and what I yeild off mine. I have 278w I think and I am hoping for .3gpw at least so thats about 83g dry, whats your goal Zip?
> 
> Im subbed+


im intrested to know how u got that estimate.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 3, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> this is like an ebb and flow kind of thing with soil. i seen on other threads people doing it with great results. something i would do. +rep brah


Hey man, thanks for the kind words


----------



## Quitekeen (Feb 3, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Next year I plan to get my hands on a feminized seed (might have to just order some from attitude and take the risk) and grow just one plant, but scrog the living hell out of it for a nice big harvest


I have never ordered from attitude but I have ordered from Nirvana twice now. 1st time was 5x fem white widow, I had them in my hand 10 days after ordering and the packing was so stealth it took me a minute to find them myself. 

2nd time was just a week ago 5x fem ice, 5x fem snow white, 5x fem papaya, all arrived 7 days exactly after I ordered them in a different style of stealth packing, equally effective.

all 5 of the white widows germinated using paper towel method, I expect the same form my recent order.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 3, 2012)

nice, i have looked at both, i actually like nirvana seeds web page much better than the attitude but where attitude had the lucky 7 promo i wanted to get on on that. i ordered. overseas delivery took 10 days from date of order (not bad imo) 

it was packed with a T-shirt, customs tag said "t-shirt" they never even broke the seal to check it. so far germed 3/20 seeds and all 3 germed. not expecting all 20 to germ but the first 3 i tried are up and running  

not trying to praise Attitude just giving an honest review


----------



## IgrowUgrow (Feb 3, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> im intrested to know how u got that estimate.




Ive just always heard .3gpw for cfl and .5gpw for Hid, this is not always true because I have seen test done with advanced nutrients under a 1k light and they got 2.1gpw which is amazing, that was a nutrient comparison video on youtube.


----------



## Quitekeen (Feb 3, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> nice, i have looked at both, i actually like nirvana seeds web page much better than the attitude but where attitude had the lucky 7 promo i wanted to get on on that. i ordered. overseas delivery took 10 days from date of order (not bad imo)
> 
> it was packed with a T-shirt, customs tag said "t-shirt" they never even broke the seal to check it. so far germed 3/20 seeds and all 3 germed. not expecting all 20 to germ but the first 3 i tried are up and running
> 
> not trying to praise Attitude just giving an honest review


hey man not trying to be a dick, but its kind of bad form to tell on a forum how a seed bank actually "stealth" packs thier stuff. Its enough of a gamble without us all giving away the tactics ya know?

turns out I am a dick after all, my bad and apologies!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 3, 2012)

Quitekeen said:


> hey man not trying to be a dick, but its kind of bad form to tell on a forum how a seed bank actually "stealth" packs thier stuff. Its enough of a gamble without us all giving away the tactics ya know?


They actually say right on their website they they do this. You pay extra for it. They have other gifts they send too.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 4, 2012)

yeah they tell you right on the website how they pack, the gaurentee delivery if you choose the "insurance" which is buying some kind of gift wether it be a t shirt or a coffee cup. they do wallets and other stuff, i should have went with the wallet >< ill never wear the T shirt lol


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 4, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> Hey man, thanks for the kind words


no no, thank you. you see some people do it, but not alot. and like u said, the 1st thing someone would think of is overwatering after seeing still pictures on the internet of how its done and then they wont even take that technique into account. that is what i thought after seeing some people do that at first, but then i seen a in depth journal of someone who was using this technique with excellent results on his crops everytime. And now u just layed down the mallot for me to trust it IMO. i read alot of bad shit here and there about greenhouse seed seeds but IMO they have the best watering technique. regular waterings, heavy flushing and letting the medium get super dry b4 the next watering. which is why i like the technique u use matt, because in a way its almost the thing.... ( your going to let ur soil dry good 9 outta 10 times after a flush)

with that said; notebooks out people.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 4, 2012)

i dont think i use the techique you are talking about, i just do this every few weeks to make sure there is no hydrophobic soil in my pots (soil that repels water) 

i just transplanted all my seedlings last night into mud, the pots have good drainage and will drain properly eventually so i didnt see a issue with it. i probally should have gave them a day to dry out but im not overly concerned. i have a seedling in a 10gal tote and im thinking i wont actualy have to water it for a month at least but next week im giving all my plants a good dose of worm casting tea with some happy frog fert aditives, then after that i probally wont water again for a while(at least my 10 gal tote) 

like i said as long as the seedling has a established stalk (should be able to lightly pinch it and not damage it) and the soil drains well it should be really tough to overwater a plant.

now, if you have a pot that dosent drain (no holes in the bottom) well you need to go back to growing 101 for startes, you can easily drown a plant.

the biggest mistake i see people making is when they put them germinated seeds into the soil they water it, and water it, and water it. this causes damping off(rotting) of the immature stem (i am guilty of this myself)

a well drained pot will only hold a certain amount of moisture/water, after it reaches its capacity it drains out the bottom


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 4, 2012)

Picked up a baby medicine syringe and a 2 liter bottle today to use for mixing my nutes. Also did a flush on my soil by running water from the bath tub threw them a couple times. Figured out all the amounts of everything I'll be adding so on their next watering we'll see if they like it


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 4, 2012)

uploading some pics onto my new thread check it out, trying out the hydro


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 5, 2012)

Opened the closet today when the lights turned on for some fresh airflow and WOW did the girls like their flushing yesterday!!!! I've never seen both plants look so happy. Not a droopy leaf in sight and a wonderful aroma  
the buds are starting to look delicious. I'm loving this grow!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 5, 2012)

lol zip, cant even tell they were flushed, those plants got some strong ass genes. they look mint.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 8, 2012)

Peeked at some of the buds with the 60x today and saw my first trichs  Pretty exciting for me. Tried to get a picture but I can only do that with the 30x. Fuck it, I'm gonna go take a pic with that right now and post it


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 8, 2012)

Couldn't get a good one of the trichs, not enough of them yet. But here's a pic of the top of Areil and the bottom of Tiana 













Damn I need to get another good camera,......


----------



## codye190 (Feb 8, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Couldn't get a good one of the trichs, not enough of them yet. But here's a pic of the top of Areil and the bottom of Tiana
> Damn I need to get another good camera,......


Aren't they just amazing? haha


----------



## dawg420 (Feb 8, 2012)

ZIP you're doing great for your first grow!!! really good pics!! hope you come off with ur oz.!!! KEEP THE PICS COMING!!! let us know how much you end up with!!!


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 9, 2012)

dam man them budz are coming in fast huh?

i just bought a new camera and i have to go return it today >< thinking about going the next step up i want one that you can manually focus by turning the lens


----------



## Sneex (Feb 9, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Well since my last plant turned out to be male I decided to go ahead and get started on my second attempt at our closet grow. This time around I've got 5 seeds germinating in a wet paper towel (last time I only did 3).
> 
> Lights: 4 100w 5000k CFL's
> 
> ...


The bulb says 26W? and where do u see 5k? Im a newb sorry :/. Sexy grow tho!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 9, 2012)

Sneex said:


> The bulb says 26W? and where do u see 5k? Im a newb sorry :/. Sexy grow tho!


Right here in the corner  Ya just gotta look closely at every bulb to make sure you're getting exactly what you're looking for


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Feb 9, 2012)

nice grow.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 9, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> nice grow.


Thanks man. I'm pretty proud for my first grow. Can't wait to start a Scrog grow next year


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 9, 2012)

Getting more exciting each week 

Got a good pic of some trichs today too!!







Both plants are around 8" tall now. Ariel seems to be skinny and appears that the entire top half of her is going to turn into the main cola! Tiana is going to have some nice, fat-ass buds and I can't wait to smoke this shit!!! Anyway here's some pics for your viewing pleasure!

Ariel:












Tiana:


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 9, 2012)

looking good ma


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm noticing some of the lower buds that are branching out are sticking close to the main stem and not getting much light. They're long enough that I can pull them outward from the plant a little to get then in more direct light. Should i basically "lst" these lower branches for a little more bud at the bottom or let them figure it out on their own?


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 10, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I'm noticing some of the lower buds that are branching out are sticking close to the main stem and not getting much light. They're long enough that I can pull them outward from the plant a little to get then in more direct light. Should i basically "lst" these lower branches for a little more bud at the bottom or let them figure it out on their own?


yes u should! not that it matters or would of made a diffrence but thats why i was advising u to lst before, even thou vistors are going to vist; nonetheless ur plants are looking fantastic. do you have more bagseed of the same kind as the plants ur growing now, or did u only aquire these two seeds. if u have more seeds of this strain that came from the same bag i highly recommend u on ur next grow, fill up ur grow cab with as many plants as u can, ideally seeds of this strain.


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 10, 2012)

and is it just me or does those trich's look party milky already?!?!? thats some auto strain he got there..idk if i asked u already do u know the name of the bag u got the seeds from. can u describe the bud and how it smoked if u remember?!?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 10, 2012)

Well the soil was getting pretty dry and the girls looked pretty thirsty so I mixed up my first batch of nutes and fed them 

In a 2 liter bottle I mixed 2ml Grow, 5ml of Micro, and 7ml of Bloom. Hoping they like this and I didn't overdue it.


I also noticed a bunch of the lower bud shoots weren't growing out away from the main stem and missing out on a lot of light potential so I did a little bit of lst to get them. Here's the before and after pics 


[FONT=Tahoma, Calibri, Verdana, Geneva, sans-serif]Alright here are the pics. I totally believe this will be very beneficial for my girls  there were 6 on one and 4 on the other I tied down.

Ariel Before:






Ariel After:






Tiana Before:











Tiana After:









[/FONT]


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 10, 2012)

not to shabby, hopefully it yields good results.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 11, 2012)

next grow do something like this, it will give you a bunch of tops and you can grow out longer with space restrictions to give you a better yield


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 11, 2012)

^^^^^^My plan exactly


----------



## ConnorTJ (Feb 15, 2012)

new Pics Soon?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 15, 2012)

ConnorTJ said:


> new Pics Soon?


You can count on it! I just watered them with the same nute mixture as before. They seemed to have liked it. Main colas are forming nicely


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 15, 2012)

Ask and ye shall receive!!

Ariel:






Tiana:






Tiana:






Ariel:






The lower buds seem to love their new light and have doubled in size since the lst.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 15, 2012)

looking good man  should have some nice fat budz in about 5-6 weeks


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 15, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> looking good man  should have some nice fat budz in about 5-6 weeks


They will be 3 weeks flowering tomorrow so ya


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 15, 2012)

major difference in just 5 days. wow!


----------



## JiggyPop (Feb 17, 2012)

Sub'd....nice thread dude.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Feb 18, 2012)

Thanks guys! Pulled out the lower bud shoots a little more yesterday for even more light, excited to see the size of these smaller buds. It's amazing how the whole top of the plant turns into the main cola when it's this size, really cool to watch me flower day by day. Now it all makes sense when I'm picking a bud apart to pack a bowl on how it was formed in the first place


----------



## glockdoc (Feb 18, 2012)

its been 3 days, we seen what happend in 5, if u can post up some pics to help us all pass time.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow, with this new server update or whatever I've lost the last few pages of my grow 

Also my most recent messages have dissapeared out of my inbox  WTF RIU?!

EDIT: Ahhh, it appears RIU was hacked, bummer!!
Here's the info for those of you who are wondering: https://www.rollitup.org/support/513110-loss-data.html

Tonight I will repost the weekly pictures so at least the picture timeline is still around in my thread 

On a good note, we're about 1-2 weeks away from harvest!!!!!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 16, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Wow, with this new server update or whatever I've lost the last few pages of my grow
> 
> Also my most recent messages have dissapeared out of my inbox  WTF RIU?!
> 
> ...


i like this!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 16, 2012)




----------



## glockdoc (Mar 16, 2012)

i bet it will continue to swell. keep up the good work zippy


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks man!! I'll post up my week 7 pictures tonight  Gettin close to chop chop time!! Hoping to have our first smoke on 4/20


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 16, 2012)

yea you will probably be on schedule for that. i bet they come in at 14 a peice dry.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 17, 2012)

Almost ready for chop chop!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 17, 2012)

Talked some with the wife and we have decided to harvest on their 8th weeks flowering date. Yes I know this is probably a little soon but it has to be done. Tiana will be ready, no doubt about that. But Ariel will be harvested probably a week earlier than I'd like, but oh well.

My plan is to ice flush them a couple times before next Thursday (harvest day) and let them have 48 hours of darkness the night before. Hopefully this will finish them up nicely. Then it's hang time in the gun safe for 3-5 days and then into the mason jars they go.


Would ziplock storage containers work well for curing? Just curious


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 17, 2012)

sup zip lookin great. idk if u can use that for curing thats a good question. i imagine so


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 17, 2012)

do you remember exactly how you made that reflector?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 19, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> do you remember exactly how you made that reflector?


I just bought two tinfoil oven pans, cut an end off each, and duct taped them together lol. Pretty simple yet very effective


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 19, 2012)

Anyway, gotta go out today and buy a couple jars to cure in. Saturday I filled both plants pots with ice and let them melt for a couple hours. Today I will do the same ice flush. Tomorrow will be the plants last period of light, I plan to let them have a full 40+ hours of darkness before chopping them down on Thursday evening after work 

Can't wait to get a wet weight and see how all the little buds look when removed from the main stem!! One question though..... I plan to cut and hang the very lowest buds that I LST'd seperatly from the main stalk..... but some of the stems for the buds in the middle of the plant are so short that the bud has almost grown to become part of the main cola. Should I remove each of these little buds and let them dry seperatly..... or just hang the whole plant at once?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Mar 19, 2012)

just checking out your grow. great job.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 19, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Anyway, gotta go out today and buy a couple jars to cure in. Saturday I filled both plants pots with ice and let them melt for a couple hours. Today I will do the same ice flush. Tomorrow will be the plants last period of light, I plan to let them have a full 40+ hours of darkness before chopping them down on Thursday evening after work
> 
> Can't wait to get a wet weight and see how all the little buds look when removed from the main stem!! One question though..... I plan to cut and hang the very lowest buds that I LST'd seperatly from the main stalk..... but some of the stems for the buds in the middle of the plant are so short that the bud has almost grown to become part of the main cola. Should I remove each of these little buds and let them dry seperatly..... or just hang the whole plant at once?


me and my buddy was thinking of using ice towards harvest time also. so interested to see how this goes. +rep if it allows me lol


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 19, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> just checking out your grow. great job.


Thanks man!! Almost finished 



glockdoc said:


> me and my buddy was thinking of using ice towards harvest time also. so interested to see how this goes. +rep if it allows me lol


Ya, the rep and the like systems are gone now


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 19, 2012)

Here's some pics to kinda show you more what I'm talking about with the middle buds












And


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 19, 2012)

rep system is there, just not like. buds look delicious job well done zip. will u consider doing a quick brief detailed grow and smoke report for the people. i took my notes lol even thou i have grown with cfls b4 but then i ended getting a hid, but now a days i dont think i can get that hid frim my buddy so ill resort to cfls.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 20, 2012)

Well today I removed the lst string from both plants for the last couple days. Also tonight when I get home from work I will be unplugging everything and leaving the girls in complete darkness for 48 hours before harvest on thursday. I can't wait!!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2012)

have a happy harvest brotha, make sure to be lurking around RIU while you are enjoying the fruits of your labor brotha man. are you planning anything else in the near future or are you going to lay low? anyway like i said come back to help others out or even better when you plan round 2.


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 20, 2012)

ZIP be sure to include a smoke report..thinking about that strain myself!! Awesome job!!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 20, 2012)

Oh I'll continue updating this thread until 4/20 when we taste them for the first time  (Gonna be hard to resist that long but I want my first smoke of it to be perfect!)

Also I plan to lay low over the summer months as I have a lot of family coming through to visit this year and some of them are not so keen on the pot idea (ignorant as they are).

Next Fall I plan to build a stealth box on wheels. Full with intake and exhaust fans and a carbon filter, covered inside with mylar, a fully adjustable light-heigth positioner (gonna use all my CFLs I already have), and a scrog screen 

I'll order a few fem seeds from Attitude and grow one at a time, in one serious scrog! Can't wait for round 2!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 20, 2012)

Can't wait to hear your yields Zip..looks great!! How many of what watt lights you using now?


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2012)

i say a little more then a half a piece. 30 something grams


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 20, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Can't wait to hear your yields Zip..looks great!! How many of what watt lights you using now?


6 2700k bulbs and 2 6500k bulbs for Flowering and the opposite for Veg


glockdoc said:


> i say a little more then a half a piece. 30 something grams


That would be awesome! I know the top bud of Tiana is going to weigh the most! It will be sad to see it shrink after drying


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 20, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> 6 2700k bulbs and 2 6500k bulbs for Flowering and the opposite for Veg
> 
> That would be awesome! I know the top bud of Tiana is going to weigh the most! It will be sad to see it shrink after drying


i feel your pain zip. but its the fruits of ur labor so its all gravy!! and i think u use 26w bulbs right?!?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 20, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> i feel your pain zip. but its the fruits of ur labor so its all gravy!! and i think u use 26w bulbs right?!?


 Ya sorry, 26w bulbs. Got stonner distracted while remembering the specs on the bulbs and forgot to add the wattage lol


----------



## smokingisbadbutohsogood (Mar 20, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Ask and ye shall receive!!
> 
> Ariel:
> 
> ...


i have the same ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 20, 2012)

smokingisbadbutohsogood said:


> i have the same ring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I wondered if anyone might comment on it. I have a slight addiction to carbon fiber


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks guys!! So you're only using 8 bulbs at the time..how much difference in the light bill?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 21, 2012)

I didn't really notice much, of anything raise on the electric bill. If it did it was pretty minor


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Thanks guys!! So you're only using 8 bulbs at the time..how much difference in the light bill?


i bet next to nothing. i think the smartest thing to do to make it not noticeable is by replacing all incandescent with cfls. for every one incan. (40w) u can use 2 cfls (23) with minimum change in watts. some incan. are even 60 watt.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 21, 2012)

On a side note...... I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY FIRST HARVEST TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> On a side note...... I CAN'T WAIT FOR MY FIRST HARVEST TOMORROW!!!!!!!!!!!!


*LIKE. 
*enjoy your harvest. are u going to make any hash?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 21, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> *LIKE.
> *enjoy your harvest. are u going to make any hash?


I thought abut making butter at first, then about hash, but seeing as how small the plants are I don't think I'll have enough trimmings to make anything worthwhile. Instead I'm going to dry it all up and run it through my Kief box  I love making a Kief sandwich bowl: weed, Kief, weed..... Light once and enjoy


----------



## stoneslacker (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job on the grow Zip! Enjoy those nugs.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 21, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I thought abut making butter at first, then about hash, but seeing as how small the plants are I don't think I'll have enough trimmings to make anything worthwhile. Instead I'm going to dry it all up and run it through my Kief box  I love making a Kief sandwich bowl: weed, Kief, weed..... Light once and enjoy


i do the same thing when i have kief. i do it with hash too lol


----------



## ore616 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dude, my first post has come here and i'm inspired by your grow. Nice work brother!!!

Can't wait for the next instalment of pics


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 22, 2012)

ore616 said:


> Dude, my first post has come here and i'm inspired by your grow. Nice work brother!!!
> 
> Can't wait for the next instalment of pics


I am honored!! 

Glad my little grow has inspired others. Tonight after work I will be choping them down and believe me, pictures will quickly follow


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 22, 2012)

sorry to let u know zip, but u probably already know. today is going to be a long day at work for u just because ur HARVESTING!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 22, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> sorry to let u know zip, but u probably already know. today is going to be a long day at work for u just because ur HARVESTING!


True that!!!! It's already dragging cause our shop is slow at the moment, this fact only makes it creep even slower!! AAARRRGGGHHH!!!


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 22, 2012)

T-MINUS 2 HOURS UNTIL HARVEST!!!!!!

(sorry, I'm extremely bored off my ass at work!)


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 22, 2012)

Thanks GlockDoc!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 22, 2012)

East Coast Pro said:


> Thanks GlockDoc!!!


hey no problem. it tells u on the cfl package in small letters on the back.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 22, 2012)

did u harvest yet zip?!?


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 22, 2012)

So if I used 4 125w CFL or 400 watts..it still wouldn't be the same output like a 400w HPS, right? Would the 4 125 watt CFLs be easier on the electricity bill than a 400w HPS?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 22, 2012)

glockdoc said:


> did u harvest yet zip?!?


Yep  Stand by for update....


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 22, 2012)

Hurray it's finally here!!! Man that's a lot of work trimming and I still have another trim to go!!

Anyway,here's the info before the pics 

Tiana: Main bud weights a wet 32.1g and a total of 37g
Ariel: Main bud weighs a wet 21.6g and a total of 32.7g

How much weight do you think I will loose in drying? I've read like 30% is lost during drying. If that is true then each plant will end up yielding just under an oz 

On to the pics!! 

















Tiana on the right, Ariel on the left.






Pic of them hanging in the gun safe, damn dark in the corner of my walk in closet






Im thinking the 2 big buds will take a good 4-5 days before being ready to come down and maybe only one or two days for the little guys? What u guys think?

Also, what should I do with my little bit of trimmings? I'm thinking since its not much I'll just let it dry up in the bottom of the gun safe and grinde it all up and sift t through my Kief screen.

BTW: my fingers are STILL sticky!!!


----------



## SHONOFF98 (Mar 22, 2012)

Drying you lose roughly about 60-70% so you're looking at about 3 quarters from the first 2.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 23, 2012)

congrats zip! i think u will see an oz. it is up to you on how long you cure it for so u can decided how much weight u want to loose. as for the trim i would just do what u were planning on doing.


----------



## montanachadly (Mar 23, 2012)

Hey zip just read through your whole grow good work for the first grow fellow montan man. I dont want to say too much on your thread here i will pm you with it but i was gonna say this glockdoc guy doesnt seem like he knows much and hasnt been growing long i think you will get about 3 quarters out of it all and like that bonehead glock says once they are dry and you stick them into the jars they wont lose anymore weight than they have already they might lose like a gram through all the stuff. In my expierence they dont really lose weight in the jar they just harden up. Well next year when you get up again and start keep this in mind if you want a few clones of some good genetics thats ive ordered through attitude nirvana and dr green thumb i will gladly give you a few cause i dont mind passing the love around. At one time i usually have like 6-8 different genetics going


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 23, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> Hey zip just read through your whole grow good work for the first grow fellow montan man. I dont want to say too much on your thread here i will pm you with it but i was gonna say this glockdoc guy doesnt seem like he knows much and hasnt been growing long i think you will get about 3 quarters out of it all and like that bonehead glock says once they are dry and you stick them into the jars they wont lose anymore weight than they have already they might lose like a gram through all the stuff. In my expierence they dont really lose weight in the jar they just harden up. Well next year when you get up again and start keep this in mind if you want a few clones of some good genetics thats ive ordered through attitude nirvana and dr green thumb i will gladly give you a few cause i dont mind passing the love around. At one time i usually have like 6-8 different genetics going



hahaha. okay sport. thanks for the good laugh thou.


----------



## montanachadly (Mar 23, 2012)

Dont want to seem like a dick but you can tell from some of your comments that you dont know what your talking about there glock sorry thats my opinion i just dont like it when someone is on here giving bunk advice to a new grower


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 23, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> Dont want to seem like a dick but you can tell from some of your comments that you dont know what your talking about there glock sorry thats my opinion i just dont like it when someone is on here giving bunk advice to a new grower


bunk advice?!?!? i wonder what bunk advices i gave to zip and many others?!?! it is just your opinion so i dont care much for it but my opinion is that u go back and do some more reading instead of looking at just pictures because zip isnt exactly new to growing he has grows under his belt just like me. second, i havent gave him any "bunk" advices. only thing i did that u could probably talk shit about is giving him an estimate of yield from just his set up. other then that i dont see what exactly it is your talkin about. i should of been offended alot more then you did offend me but clowns make me laugh, thats just IMO.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 23, 2012)

sorry for this bs on your thread zip. i just had to defend myself from homeboy.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 23, 2012)

Can't we all just get abong?  LMAO!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 23, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Can't we all just get abong?  LMAO!!!


LoL good one. that is campaign worthy. ill get along with him even after that, it was more of a joke to me then anything. he could look up what threads ive posted on to get a better scene of me but hey i know im far from what he thinks i am. i could never see myself sayin that about anyone weather it was true or not. ill just prove him wrong. ill also be sure to send him an invite so he can come on the ride with me on my outdoor gig this year. i should have a micro grow going too and either a hempy or aero grow as well; then we can see how much of a "noob" i supposedly am.!.!..!.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 23, 2012)

anyways zip any plans for a next time?! your lil spot would probably do okay with a sog set up. if not that a nice simple scrog would increase your yields. that is if of course, it is okay with your wifey.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 24, 2012)

Moar pix!!! The little buds will be ready for the jars tomorrow, the bigger buds need a few more days, still pretty damp. The trim will be dry in another 2 days.

Smoked my scissor hash this morning for a wake and bake, amazing!







Tiana






Ariel


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 24, 2012)

nice nugs! keep us all posted


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Mar 24, 2012)

Bud porn to finally see those ladies hanging. I sub'ed to this a long time ago, loved watching your ride Zip, congrats!! +rep


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 24, 2012)

FrostyTheBudMan said:


> Bud porn to finally see those ladies hanging. I sub'ed to this a long time ago, loved watching your ride Zip, congrats!! +rep


Thanks man!!!!


----------



## East Coast Pro (Mar 24, 2012)

Awesome job!! If you do another grow will you be updating in this same thread? Any future plans as of yet? Also what do you expect final yield?


----------



## dank smoker420 (Mar 24, 2012)

those nugs look nice!! nice and dense! hopefully mine will look like that when there done


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 25, 2012)

Took all the buds down this morning and threw them into jars


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Mar 26, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Took all the buds down this morning and threw them into jars


I'm about 3 weeks behind you Zip, trying to be patient...


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 26, 2012)

FrostyTheBudMan said:


> I'm about 3 weeks behind you Zip, trying to be patient...


Patience is a bitch!! lol

Anyway, I'll be burping the jars today at my lunch hour. Any guesses on about how long it takes for the hay smell to start smelling dank? a couple weeks probably? 
My last grow all I did was dry them, with no cure, and I don't want that crap to happen again!

Also, all my trim is good and dried up now and I've got it in a small glass jar. Would burping this jar just like the nugs make the trim smell better or should I just screen the shit now?


----------



## ConnorTJ (Mar 26, 2012)

im at week 7 of 12/12 and i cant wait


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 26, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> Patience is a bitch!! lol
> 
> Anyway, I'll be burping the jars today at my lunch hour. Any guesses on about how long it takes for the hay smell to start smelling dank? a couple weeks probably?
> My last grow all I did was dry them, with no cure, and I don't want that crap to happen again!
> ...


yo wassup zip. it should take a couple of weeks for the true smell to come out. and about the trim, if its dry u can screen it. the trichs contain all the flavor so i wouldnt wait for the leaves to cure. gets some other opinions too thou.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 26, 2012)

Pulled the buds out at lunch and weighed the main colas again. They are down to 12.7 and 7.5  Sucks they shrink so much but it's still 110% worth it IMO 

The hay smell is pretty damn strong right now, but you can slightly smell the dankness underneath if you sniff closely lol.

Gonna wait another hour to let the buds dry up a little again before replacing them back into their jars. This will be my daily thing now for the next few weeks


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 26, 2012)

keep them in jars if there already dry and the stem cracks if u snap it. burp jar and rotate every 5hrs or so


----------



## HiloReign (Mar 27, 2012)

montanachadly said:


> Dont want to seem like a dick but you can tell from some of your comments that you dont know what your talking about there glock sorry thats my opinion i just dont like it when someone is on here giving bunk advice to a new grower


Pfff take your trolling elsewhere. Glock has helped more than just Zip and I. Bunk advice? I guess saving my plants and optimizing yield is bunk in your book. Go blaze a bowl or get a life, either way it wouldn't matter.


----------



## HiloReign (Mar 27, 2012)

And I am kindly sorry ZipDriveX!!! I just read through majority of your thread and I loved it. I'm also on my first CFL grow and it's great to see what other people are doing with CFLs. Tasty nugget pictures, too bad I can't give more rep!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 27, 2012)

HiloReign said:


> Pfff take your trolling elsewhere. Glock has helped more than just Zip and I. Bunk advice? I guess saving my plants and optimizing yield is bunk in your book. Go blaze a bowl or get a life, either way it wouldn't matter.


Haha thanks hilo!!


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 27, 2012)

hiloreign said:


> and i am kindly sorry zipdrivex!!! I just read through majority of your thread and i loved it. I'm also on my first cfl grow and it's great to see what other people are doing with cfls. Tasty nugget pictures, too bad i can't give more rep!


like!!!!!!!!


----------



## supchaka (Mar 27, 2012)

80-85% weight loss is more realistic, Dry ur looking under 10 grams. Especially when you cut the stems off.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 29, 2012)

Still takin the buds out of their jars once a day. It has been one week since harvest today. I can start to smell some dankness from a couple of the buds and I can't wait until they reek of it!! Total weight now is around 20g, which ain't bad and about exactly what I was hoping for 

Thinking about testing a small piece tonight but I'm going to try and resist 100% until 4/20

Also went out and bought a small silk screened Kief box. Froze the trimmings overnight and then shook the shit out of the box with the trimmings in it. Got all that I could off but it's not very much at all


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 29, 2012)

if there dry keep them in a small jar and burp the jar daily or every couple of days. dont remove it to sit out at all, only remove to rotate them after each burping.


----------



## Fatty McDoobs (Mar 30, 2012)

+rep good grow bro!!


----------



## ConnorTJ (Mar 30, 2012)

a quick newb question im coming up to harvest aswell i was wondering when you burp the jars do you wait for them to dry out again before sealing them up again?


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 30, 2012)

yes from what ive read u dry them 1st till the stem cracks, then they go in jars, you burp the jar when the bud feels some what moist again until its some what dry and repeat for a month at least which is nuts lol


----------



## supchaka (Mar 30, 2012)

As I learned myaelf, no amount of reading can get you thru the drying and curing stage. It's just a hands on thing to learn. My errors were usually putting the bud into the jars too soon, which drags out the process even longer.


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 30, 2012)

supchaka said:


> As I learned myaelf, no amount of reading can get you thru the drying and curing stage. It's just a hands on thing to learn. My errors were usually putting the bud into the jars too soon, which drags out the process even longer.


how do u cure ur fruits?


----------



## ZipDriveX (Mar 30, 2012)

Ya, when I take the buds out of the jars they are soft and moist. I open the jars when I get home and lay the buds on a paper plate and in an hour I check them. One plant is usually dry in that time, a little crisp on the outside, and is put back into the jar. The other I lay out for another half hour until it is crisp then it too goes in its jar. I've been doing this for about 5 days now and the hay smell is slowly receeding while the crystals are slowly starting to sparkle


----------



## glockdoc (Mar 30, 2012)

oh pretty much the same process. good shit, what i told u was straight outta of a cannabis grow f.a.q.


----------



## ZipDriveX (Apr 1, 2012)

I couldn't take it anymore, I HAD to try some of my bud today and it was great!! Still a little moist in the middle and smells a little like hay still. But when all ground up it smells delicious!! Smokes good, not too harsh or bad tasting, 2 more weeks of curing will hopefully fix that.

As for the high, as soon as you exhale you feel the weight hit your eyes. Got me pretty stoned after a couple minutes and got me extremely talkative. Considering that it's not fully cured I would give it a 7 out of 10.


----------



## cody2689 (Apr 1, 2012)

OH FOR CUTE! Lol Im sure you mentioned why in the thread but....why did you decide to do such a short veg? another 2 weeks would have yielded so much more. Overall your buds look NICE!!!


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 1, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I couldn't take it anymore, I HAD to try some of my bud today and it was great!! Still a little moist in the middle and smells a little like hay still. But when all ground up it smells delicious!! Smokes good, not too harsh or bad tasting, 2 more weeks of curing will hopefully fix that.
> 
> As for the high, as soon as you exhale you feel the weight hit your eyes. Got me pretty stoned after a couple minutes and got me extremely talkative. Considering that it's not fully cured I would give it a 7 out of 10.


lol nice bro! the final product is going to be much better. once its fully cured hold it for as long as you can


----------



## FrostyTheBudMan (Apr 2, 2012)

ZipDriveX said:


> I couldn't take it anymore..... a 7 out of 10.


Congrats Zip, I am just behind you, cutting my girls soon and will be in the exact same situation, testing my patience waiting.....


----------



## glockdoc (Apr 2, 2012)

FrostyTheBudMan said:


> Congrats Zip, I am just behind you, cutting my girls soon and will be in the exact same situation, testing my patience waiting.....


oh boy is it soo fucking hard for me to do! lol i always just end up mixing partial cured with dry trees. hats of to both of you


----------



## ZipDriveX (Aug 8, 2012)

Started building a new cab to prepare for my second grow 

https://www.rollitup.org/stealth-micro-cab-growing/552414-my-first-stealth-cab-work.html#post7834001


----------



## glockdoc (Aug 9, 2012)

welcome back!


----------



## nuckyt (Sep 9, 2012)

I've had great luck with that same MG potting mix.


----------



## nuckyt (Sep 9, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## nuckyt (Sep 9, 2012)

Great thread bro!


----------



## corvettecarbon (Sep 9, 2012)

Miracel Gro is the Sh*tz!


----------

